# Sticky  Do you vaccinate your dog/dogs?



## zeusandzena

Do you vaccinate your dog/dogs?


----------



## griz

I have recently started looking more closely at how we vaccinate our animals. I will do Rabies per law, but as for the other vaccines, I would like to do titers to determine his immunity. I don't belive that at 364 days the dog is immune and 365+ 1 day the dog is suddenly at risk for disease.


----------



## LaciesMom

I get what the law requires (rabies & distemper) and, until this year - didn't bother with the bortadella (man, that sucks - IN the nose! Poor puppers) - but *if* we ever need to go away overnight withut the pups - the vets won't board the crew unless they have it - so I had them give it ...

I should add that I 'learned' to be careful about vaccinations when my son was born - 2 months before I got pregnant - I stabbed myself in the hand and had to get a tetanus and 6 months before that, had an MMR update so I could go back to school - since my doc knew it - they did the titers on him when he was born and he was FINE, didn't need the vaccines for either of them ... the pediatrician told me he was practially immune to both because of me! So I started having second thoughts about ALL vaccinations (refused to let him have the chicken pox one too) for people and pets!


----------



## BRIASMOM

Since Bria has a low thyroid and this means her immune system is already a little compromised, I now only give her the 3 year rabies and will titer her for the rest. I also only titer her for heartworm every 6 months, so far negative. I will not give her anything she does not need. Since she is not around other dogs and is very seldom outside without us, I do not feel she needs vaccination.


----------



## amackinpitt

I had to answer that I do as my Vet suggests. However, I DO add my input, I just happen to like our Vet. 

I had a bad experience years ago with my prior doggie. She was not vaccinated against kennel cough since we never left her at a kennel, nor was she around dogs other than our neighbor's and my parents' dog. WELL, I took her to the Vet I was using at the time for a bath & nail clip (most expensive and "best" <ahem! Yeah right> in the area) and she came home with kennel cough!!! Then the #@%# wanted to charge me for the meds to heal her!!







Needless to say, that did NOT happen. (Of course afterward we promptly changed Vets.) Since then, I air on the side of caution. 

My current Vet has been a dream with my rescue! HE called me at home more than once to check on Bear in the early days







--she came to me quite sick & had a spay related infection from the rush job they did at her shelter.


----------



## Unbridled Brunette

> Originally posted by AmyM:
> *I took her to the Vet I was using at the time for a bath & nail clip (most expensive and "best" <ahem! Yeah right> in the area) and she came home with kennel cough!!! Then the #@%# wanted to charge me for the meds to heal her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, that did NOT happen. (Of course afterward we promptly changed Vets.) Since then, I air on the side of caution.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You wouldn't happen to live in north Georgia would you?







I was a vet tech for two years and that was the exact kind of crap my boss would pull. My female labrador retriever had entropion (a genetic problem where the lower eyelid rolls inward and rubs against the eye). The idiot assured me he could fix it...instead he mutilated her face so badly she has had to go through FIVE reconstructive surgeries from a *competent* vet (sadly she will never be the same beautiful dog she was). Needless to say, I quit that job without notice. 

My new vet is great. I'm planning on discussing the 3 year vaccination plan with him when I take Koby in to have her stitches removed on Friday. According to recent studies most dogs achieve complete immunity to distemper/parvo/lepto/ect. after the first year's complete round of puppy vaccinations. For those who haven't it's been found that vaccinating every three years as opposed to every year will achieve the same degree of immunity. This is especially great since they have 3 year rabies shots...thereby reducing the amount of pokes Koby would have to receive to the single stick for her HW draw. Also, it reduces the risk of innoculate-related sarcoma. But I want to check with the doc before I make any decisions.


----------



## rosey516

I had such a bad experience that I won't give any shots after the first year except for rabbies,and even then I would separate the shots. Especially when the dog is a senior. It's just so sad that you put all your trust in the vet, especially for your first dog I did that, Well when Buster was 4 the vet told me to give him the heartguard shot that lasts for six months. One week later he was having Grand Mal seizures. In my heart I know the shot caused it, the vet told me no. You really have to be your own doctor. To boot I live in Brooklyn where there are no mosquitos! I am going to get a puppy in due time and It's really sad that I had to make all the mistakes with Buster to learn for the next. I think you have to take everything into consideration with all these shots, where you live, if the dogs around other animals, etc..

Roe & Buster


----------



## Guest

Rabies = nope, dont need them on the island. In TN it would be the only one I would get every year but only by law. On the island, the only time a dog needs the rabies is when it is leaving or comming to the island.

The standard question for a vet down here when you are taking a dog off island 'has the dog ever had rabies'

Everything else I pick and choose


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Is there any other shot required by law besides the rabies?
Do you feel the corona shot is necessary?


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by GSDBESTK9:
> * Is there any other shot required by law besides the rabies? *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">In the states, rabies is the only one that I know of to be required by law. At least in TN



> *
> Do you feel the corona shot is necessary? *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I prefer a vodka shot myself, a mixed fruit shot for Bailey


----------



## angelaw

I give all my own shots except for rabies since it's the only one by florida law you can't give yourself.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Although I don't like to I make sure mine get everything within the veterinary guidelines. I do this because we are mobile Deptartment of the Army Civilians and are subject to move overseas at any time. If the animals are not current on vaccines they may be denied entry. For some places like Hawaii, you have to show proof that the vaccines had not been allowed to lapse at all. 

I agree there are sometime concerns but I don't want to have to leave them behind either.

I knew my old girl would not live to make another move with us, so I quit giving hers the last 2 years of her life. She had almost no risk of exposure and we over vaccinate anyway. She passed in Jan 03 and we moved in Oct 03.


----------



## agilegsds

Just rabies, distemper/parvo and bordetella, except for Star. I did titers on her this year for distemper/parvo because she has PF. Vet said bordetella was OK for her. I'd like to do titers on all of them but my vet says they're high risk because of the foster dogs and because they come in contact with so many dogs at trials, so she recommended continuing with the vaccination. I'm still considering going the titer route because I no longer have room for fosters. I'll always get the bordetella because it's so easy for them to pick up bugs at indoor trials where there's hundreds of dogs in tight quarters. I realize the bordetella sniffer only covers a few strains but I can't take the chance on a houseful of hacking dogs.

I've been concerned about over-vaccination since we lost three dogs (non-GSDs) to cancer within two years. They ranged in age from 1.5 years to 8 years when they were diagnosed. So now, I'm trying to achieve a balance between reducing vaccinations and giving them the protection they actually need.


----------



## Branca's Mom

I have given Lexi her puppy shots, but nothing since 15 weeks. Well, Rabies of course at 1 year as required by law. Luckily, our state is a 3 year state.

Branca has had one set of shots but I will titer her and Lexi both every year or so. Though I understand the titer's can not tell us everything, I am afraid we really over vaccinate our dogs.


----------



## zeusandzena

Michelle,
That is what I have decided to do with Zeus and Zena. My old vet wanted to beat around the bush about it so, I found a new vet that lets me call the shots (arguing with me and even wanted to give them vacc.'s every 6 months) on the vacc.'s.


----------



## spiritsmom

Hey did we have the same previous vet! My old one was the same way, he freaked when I told him I took my dogs to work at the shelter with me and then wanted to give them shots every 6 months. When I told him I wanted to do every 3 years he told my mom that I was endangering my dogs' lives and they might contract a disease that will kill them. My new vet is all in favor of not vaccinating every year, she was even surprised that I told her I do every 3 yrs and supported that decision fully - I am so glad I found this new vet!


----------



## zeusandzena

Lol! Yep! New vet is like as long as you do what is reguired by law and your dogs are not at dog parks, etc. then all is well....but, ya know Zeus has a vet phobia so maybe that is what made her say that. LOL! Atleast I don't have to argue my point everytime I go in there like the old place.


----------



## playfo1

One had just puppy shots then rabies scheduled every three years. Even with the puppy shots I stretched them out. The other was vax up until we got the pup and decided to back off. They both just get rabies every third year.


----------



## spiritsmom

Well I am vaccinating every 3 years. I give them their puppy series and then 1 adult booster and then after that we do every 3 years. But they go to the vet every year for their physicals and when needed.


----------



## Maedchen

Nope. Never again. And if I would ever spend money on buying a puppy it would have to come from unvaccinated lines.


----------



## Unbridled Brunette

Just talked to my vet yesterday about the 3 year vaccine program. He said it's an excellent idea for Koby (who is almost three and has always been innoculated up to now.) For Sabaka he said finish up the puppy shots and do a 3 year rabies next year along with the DHLPPC. After that he said every three years will work fine. Koby seemed perfectly happy having one poke intead of three.


----------



## Guest

I will keep this short. I do the shots the law requires, rabies and distemper. I also vacinate as my vet sees fit, no special timetable, and stay away from vacines that are all-in-one.


----------



## angelaw

Maedchen, that great that you want unvaccinated lines, but keep in mind, state law might say differently. Here they have to be vaccinated to be sold and can't be sold until 8 wks.


----------



## Guest

Just out of curiosity, what would be the reason for wanting an unvaccicated puppy.


----------



## Maedchen

"Just out of curiosity, what would be the reason for wanting an unvaccicated puppy"

To finally have a truly healthy, sound dog!
Vaccines change DNA and create chronic diseases -many of them seen as "normal" today because they are so common ~ but didn't exist before we started heavily vaccinating.


----------



## Guest

I pretty much do what the Vet says. We might have a debate, but when it is all said and done, I will trust the Vets opinion. I also trust my Vet completely, especially after the way he treated Klyde his last years.


----------



## K-9Man

> Originally posted by spiritsmom:
> * Well I am vaccinating every 3 years. I give them their puppy series and then 1 adult booster and then after that we do every 3 years. But they go to the vet every year for their physicals and when needed. *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Same here.


----------



## agilegsds

Just got back from my vet. They're following the protocol recommended in studies by the American Animal Hospital Assoc. and American Veterinary Medical Assoc. For adult dogs, the one or three year rabies as required by law. But, for the Distemper/Parvo complex, they're only doing it every 3 years. And elective vaccinations - Bordetella, Lyme, and Lepto - they're doing a risk assessment on each dog and discussing it with the client. I love my vet.


----------



## operadog

I am so iffy about this. A part of me really doesnt want to, espec after she became so ill last time.


----------



## robwazhere

i get everything i can. i dont take cahnces


----------



## rleng616

Hey!

Thanks for all the info. I'm a newbie and learn a lot from you folks!!


----------



## debbiebrown

my senior dog is 11 years, and he has alot of health problems, i made the concious dicision this year not to vaccinte him anymore, as i do not want to aggrivate his ammune system further.
he has had regular shots his whole life, and if he is not immune now to all the stuff he's been given boosters for then he never will be.
he doesn't go to many places anymore. he's pretty much a house dog except for rides, and walks in the neighborhood.
debbie..


----------



## Tom & Jake

Jake gets all his shots, and our previous dog got all her shots and lived 16 years so I'll stick with what works.


----------



## dogangel

We give our babies all the shots the vet suggests (which is basically all of them). And this is not because we're paranoid (which in fact we are when it comes to our puppers), but our vet is a friend of ours, and we know he doesn't do it just for the sake of money, but because he really believes all these shots are necessary.


----------



## ILGHAUS

My chow will now only get a rabies shot. She is 9 years old. The boys are going on a new schedule. My county requires a rabies shot every year though I have heard that they are thinking of a two year shot--yeah we have to be different than everyone else. I will probably do a parvo every 2-3 years since it is so bad in our area. 

I was reading that most of the larger vet schools are now going to fewer shots. Does anyone have any links on these reports. I have misplaced mine.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

> Originally posted by Tom & Jake:
> * Jake gets all his shots, and our previous dog got all her shots and lived 16 years so I'll stick with what works. *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Well, guess what, my grandparents dog NEVER had any shots and lived to be *20 years*, and no I am NOT KIDDING. They had to put him down because the poor thing was blind, deaf and could hardly get up but the darn dog would not die on his own!!!


----------



## gsdsar

I ma so weird about this to be honest. Mine get vaccinated every 3 years. My cats just get rabies shots and the new kitten i got just got the series and then will go for a while before revaccinating.

There is anecdotal evidence for both sides of the story though. For example my vet has a dog that just turned 17 she is vaccinated for everything every year and has been fed 'Fit and Trim' for most of her adult life. And then theres the Ridgeback that was only vaccinated as a puppy and dies of a brain tumor 2 weeks ago at the young age of 6 years.

There is yet to be any scientific proof as to the benfits or risks of either endevour, so when asked, I tell people to do what they feel comfortable with. The avergae life span of pets has dramically increased with all the advancements in the medical field in the last 20 years. Talk to any vet that has been in business for 20 years or more and they will tell you that just 10 years ago a lot more dogs were dieing of Distemper and Parvo then they are today, because of the vaccines. So is your dog really healthier because they are not getting the Distemper vaccine? Or because 95% of the other dogs ARE, so yours just have not come in contact with the virus? I dont know? I ma not sure anyone does.

Just do what makes you comfortable, I dont think either side is right or wrong, but int eh end it will be you seocnd guessing your choice if your dog gets Distemper or parvo because of not being vaccinated or cancer or Auto immune isses from being over vaccinated. Weigh each side carefully and do what feels right.


----------



## Shenzi

Heidi gets rabies, distemper and whatever else the vet thinks she needs but not Bordatella since we never board her.. she either comes with us or stays home. Shenzi however gets the whole lot of them, she gets boarded when we leave so she has to have the distemper.


----------



## Shenzi

> Originally posted by Shenzi:
> * Shenzi however gets the whole lot of them, she gets boarded when we leave so she has to have the distemper. *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">** I mean the bordatella, its hard keeping track of all these shots they get and which years they need them!


----------



## dantesmom

I only vaccinated Dante with the puppy shots and the first year rabies when he was six months old. Since I go to a holistic veterinary, we will do titers from now on. The vet told me that German Shepherd's livers cannot handle the toxins that the vaccinations produce. When Dante got the rabies vaccine, it was followed by a thuja.

J.Lynn and Dante


----------



## Tom & Jake

Yes


----------



## ninhar

I was very pleased that I didn't have to argue with my vet this spring over vacs for my 11 yr old. He told me that once they are over 10, he stops all vaccinations except for rabies.


----------



## Luv4GSD

I vaccinate my dogs.


----------



## Guest

Yes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/flower.gif
But, once my vet told me the puppy shots they have no way of knowing how long they last. that makes me nervous. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused-smiley-008.gif


----------



## Guest

yes regularly


----------



## Guest

Rabies always, and as of late Bordatella for pups. Seems(knocking on wood) that I have had a good run of luck as far as shots go with no side effects or complications.


----------



## Lovetullys

Yes I do, but I think this year I will not do Kaos as she is 15. Kathy, Sophie, Murphy and Kaos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/flower.gif


----------



## maggie

I have always vaccinated all the dogs we have had. rabies not required here. Now I have just adopted bruno GSD I am not sure what to do. I have read on here some good points about non vaccination and some bad points also. he had his puppy shots up to a year old and he hasnt had any since. he is now 4 years old. I got him from my sister and she had too take him to vet for something and she said she hung her head in shame when he asked if he had his yearly vacs. Vet replied good. When I got him home with me I took him to see my vet for proline and he said is he vaccinated and I said no and he said well he should be because he has just treated case of parvo. I thought well 1 dog in all the hundreds we have around doesnt convince me. But I am still not sure as too whether I should get him done.
Maggie xxxxx


----------



## WINSTON'S MOM

Winston is 5 and for the last 2 years I've had the Titers test done and he hasen't needed any vacs. I do have to get him vac. for rabies, so I got a 3 yr shot 2 yrs ago.

Pam


----------



## Erco Gsd

Yes all of them


----------



## MYGSDNITRO

NO, after a near-death experience for Nitro from vaccination, stopped vaccinating and started blood titers. Have to do rabies per state reg. though.


----------



## dogangel

Yes. All of them. I don't want to risk anybody's health or life. Adverse reactions are a maybe, getting sick (here in the South) is a real risk.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Current dogs:

Neke - 12.5 yrs old - gets nothing else from now on
Remi - 9 yrs old - also nothing. He has severe Spondylosis. The vaccine bottles say 'only to be given to a HEALTHY dog' = he is NOT healthy.
Riggs - 8 yrs old - I think he may get one more 3 yr Rabies - have to check his due date for that
Kaos and Winnie - 3 year Rabies until they hit 8 yrs of age (or around there)
Tazer - he has epilepsy so no more vaccinations of any kind

Future puppies - I will ask that they be vaccinated with Parvo and Distemper 4 weeks after they stop nursing. Then they will get another Parvo and Distemper vaccination around 6 months of age. We'll hold off as long as we can on their first Rabies - hopefully make it to a year of age before we have to give it. After that - Rabies only.


----------



## ozzymama

I'm my vet's dream come true I vaccinate both dogs for everything. The vet also knows my dog's health is in his hands so I accept no B/S and want to know pros and cons on the simplest things


----------



## Lisa

I vacinate all my dogs and pups-parvo,distemper.
I even worm my puppies at 2 weeks-4weeks-6 weeks-8 weeks and 10 weeks. I worm the mother at 2 weeks after welping as well.


----------



## Kaylyn831

Pups all receive series of puppy vaccines. All receive rabies as required. Adults receive vaccines based on titer results.


----------



## annie827

Isn't it something that years ago many people didn't even think of vaccinating their pets? They were fed table food, let out to wonder on their own and came back when they wanted and lived to a ripe old age. How crazy is that? Anyway, I gave my pup her puppy series spaced out over 3 weeks and will give her rabies cause it is law every 3 years. No more vaccines. She will only get titers. My other dog has been getting titers and the levels are still up there...


----------



## panzer426

my dog and my wifes cat both recieve regular vaccinations. to be honest I think the cost is well worth not taking the risk of my beloved friend getting sick.


----------



## debbiebrown

i am going with the least possible vaccinations at this point. i had the discussion with my vet last year, and i will tilter from now on.
debbie


----------



## geokon_2000

Hvent done vaccines in 6 years...only do titers. Over vaccinating kills dogs too. It took 5 years for my GSD to lose the large wart type lump from his vaccination spot.

Joan


----------



## JillC

I also do all vaccinnation that my dogs vets reccommend. Have never had any reactions to vac. (knock on wood) I am thinking of discussing titers with the vet. Dogs are 2 yrs and 1 1/2 yrs. Don't want to take any chances of them getting sick.


----------



## Levismomma

Yes...for piece of mind and his health.


----------



## Lyn

Yes. I get shots as vet reccommends, plus bordetella, because Lilly is a therapy dog and shots are required. I would do it anyway.


----------



## selzer

Yes, every year for the stuff the vet supports for this area. Now, I only take the cat in when it's rabies comes due. I heard that vaccinating a cat too often may not be good for them.


----------



## angelas

I only do rabies every two years to be able to get the dogs' licenses. What's stupid is the vet uses a 3-year vaccine. Used to have DHPP done every two years as well, but I have learned that they are not necessary every year. We will be doing titers from now on. If they come up as low immunity in either Parvo or Distemper we will vaccinate but will no longer blindly vaccinate just because that is what the vet says.


----------



## SchHGSD

I vaccinate as puppies. I do not vaccinate for Lepto or Corona, and I do not give rabies until at least a year old. I do not give Bordatella either, it is very possible for a vaccinated dog to get kennel cough- so why bother?
Being as I'm a tech, the vets I work with have mixed opinions on what I do. Some agree vaccines are pointless after puppyhood, and don't do them on their own dogs. Some are "old school" and want every vaccine every year. I do titers.
My dogs go to work with me, are exposed to parvo on a weekly basis, as well as kennel cough. I've never had one get sick in the 10+ years I've been doing this.
I believe once initial immunity is established as a puppy, it is the general health and immune system of your dog that keeps them healthy. 
Vaccines are big money makers for vets- I won't get into if that is right or wrong, since I strictly do emergency work, we don't do vaccines at all, and our vets are more willing to admit they think it's a little pointless.


----------



## dantesmom

Dante has had his puppy shots and then had his first year booster. Next year I will start titering.


----------



## cdr22689

we take our puppies to the vet when they get first shots then we do our own when they get one year and older. here you dont have to go to a vet to get the Rabies vaccine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## Barb E

Dante will get his 1 year boosters and then we'll titer.
We have 3 year rabies so unless the county will accept a Rabies titer (Can they titer Rabies?) he'll have that again in 2008


----------



## BrandiAdkins

My dogs get their rabied per law. I began not giving the DHLPP-BC ANYMORE but as these stinken Vet's won't let a dog into the facility for, say Dental work, with out them having the vaccines. 
So unfortunately, my dogs have to have them IF they go in for a dental or some type of surgery. I wish these Vets would realize it's NOT worth vaccinating our dogs EVERY year.
Needless to say, Mommy is brushing their teeth every week to prevent dental work, which prevents them from having the vaccine every year.


----------



## Maraccz

Yes because all of laws, boarding and training. I can't board my dogs if I don't have proof of vaccs & I can't go to dog school either. 
So once a year for Kennel Cough/Parvo et al. & every 3 years for Rabbies


----------



## valleydog

So far I've always vaccinated per vet's schedule, plus if I want to board them it's every 6 months on the Bordatella. This summer I learned that two of Molly's puppy friends got really sick, one with Parvo (and inoculated against) and one with Meningitis, which I didn't know dogs could contract.


----------



## Barb E

If those of you that vaccinate for boarding/school etc haven't asked in awhile about titers you might ask again. Many places are changing all the time to accepting titers


----------



## yankee11

yes we do


----------



## ZanesMom

The only thing Zane gets is Rabies every 3 years. And only because it's the law. IF he ever bit someone and I didn't have proof of rabies they would kill him first, ask questions later. People are so backward here. Did you know there are no PROVEN cases of rabies in humans?


----------



## dukeriley

I vaccinate for puppy shots...especially parvo and distemper. I believe it IS necessary because when I was younger we never used to vaccinate dogs (it wasn't customary for the type of dogs we had there), and I lost more than half of them to distemper. Here in Canada now I am sort of paranoid about that. Not every year for a dog though.

My boyfriend (even after all I've told him!) allowed the vet to give his Dachshund the full set of puppy shots...EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN. The poor thing got a lump near the shot area and fell ill for a day. 

Also Rabies. Can't avoid that, and it's a scary disease--I mean at least if your dog gets other diseases he won't go and give it to you via the worse way possible, and let you die in the worst way possible as well.


----------



## dukeriley

[ QUOTE ]
The only thing Zane gets is Rabies every 3 years. And only because it's the law. IF he ever bit someone and I didn't have proof of rabies they would kill him first, ask questions later. People are so backward here. Did you know there are no PROVEN cases of rabies in humans? 

[/ QUOTE ] Better safe than sorry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Kebab

I'm right there with operadog - Maisie got so so sick after her first puppy shot.


----------



## Ashten

This is such an old thread but it is nice to see that people are 'thinking' about the topic and debating it. 

I don't vaccinate for the most part and have never had problems. My pups/dogs go EVERYWHERE with me. In fact, I want them to come into contact with the virus in the environment (usually be a shed vaccine from another dog). This way they gain thier own natural immunity to diseases and have strong, healthy immune systems. I usually titer my pups/dogs at a year and thus far they have 'good'titers to parvo and distemper even though they have not been vaccinated for it. (and they have not been sick). 

I think it is important for people to educate themselves on this topic and look at all aspects of it. I do recognize that some people are not ready to go with 'no' vaccines. When I sell a puppy I try to do a lot of education on it. If buyers insist on vaccines then I will do SINGLE antigen vaccines. Parvo usually first and then 2 wks. later one shot of distemper. Buyers can then do this one more time after 14 wks. of age and the puppy will likely be immunized for 'life'. They can then do a titer at a year to see where things are at. 

Other things to consider: 

When you vaccinate a puppy, it should be at a time when they will not have a lot of stress afterwards. Thus, a breeder should not vaccinate and then 'fly' a puppy to a new owner right afterwards. Vaccines stress the body out...you don't want to be adding more stress at this time. One should not vaccinate a puppy/dog at the same time it is going in for surgery!!! This boggles my mind that people and vets would do this!!!! 

I personally only think one should vacccinate with single antigen vaccines. One should NEVER vaccinate a puppy/dog for éverything at once. I cannot believe how many times I hear poeple talking about how thier dog went in booster shots and then also did the rabies vaccine at the same time.

There are several good books and numerous articles out there on the dangers of overvaccination. Hopefully people will continue to educate themselves.


----------



## balakai

It's time to renew my dog training club membership and the club requires proof of current vaccinations as part of the renewal process. I'm not sure how to deal with this; my older dog is current on Distemper/Parvo, but not Bordatella or rabies. My younger dog is current on rabies, but not the others. I want to do titers on my terrier, but I'm not sure if the club accepts titers. There is no way in H#$! that I will give my older dog any more vaccines--he's 11. Bordatella? Not as big a deal to me to give, but my older dog used to get Bordatella vaccs every 6 months and still ended up with kennel cough.

I can understand requiring proof of intial vaccination, but I really wish they'd look at all of the info available now, especially the new vaccine protocols.

~Kristin


----------



## cdr22689

i vaccinate my own dogs. except for rabies and heartworm prevenative. but we give them the 8 in 1 shot.


----------



## Rose Hutch

Abby-gale and Heidi-boo got their puppy shots before I got them. Abby-gale is set for her rabies til next year, Heidi-boo will go get her rabies shot this coming week now that she's old enough to get one. The other fur crew only get rabies shots every three years, cause it's the law here.


----------



## Shandril2

Yep, everything the vet suggests - though it's costly.
We just had our rabies booster & some other needle ...$81.00.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif


----------



## paulagregson

Zabrina gets vaccinated yes and against Kennel Cough also


----------



## Anna

Rabies - all of them (dogs&cats) every year, without doubt. 
Complex vaccine for other things - dogs only, also each year till they are 3 yo, then I presume we shall swithch to 2-3 scheme.


----------



## BECKIE

im a vet nurse so do vaccinate every year


----------



## DFrancis1

Dogs yes. cats no - they stay inside and all they do is lay there anyway (well except Stewart's buddy Butters!) - no real rabie threat there! You may fall asleep watching them though - do they vaccinate for laziness?? LOL


----------



## Odimus

She had her puppy shots and will require rabies when we come back to the states. After that no way. For those that do vaccinate ask your vet to spread the shots out so your friend's immune system isn't bombarded. I'm in the military and I feel like a pin cushion. No way any of my dogs will go through that.


----------



## rinalpn

I vaccinate my children..and I'm a nurse..so you can safely bet I vaccinate my dog. I definately research the vaccines and make informed decisions. For instance: I would not give my daughter the oral polio, I requested the inactive..at the time they thought I was stupid..now they don't give the oral anymore


----------



## kixsmom

My puppy's breeder recommends minimal vaccs, so we are going with that. No more needles for any of my guys, ever. They are raw fed, holistically raised, so I believe their immune systems will fight off anything. The club where we train is also very accepting of this method. We will be titering in 6 months or so, just for verification.


----------



## JeffM

Yes, all our animals. Cost is not a factor because it would be irresponsible to think otherwise. If you cannot look after an animal in the event it gets sick, you shouldn't own one IMO.

Whether or not vaccinating helps is anyone's guess. I would hope yes but would not be surprised by any other answer.


----------



## Shandril2

I do whatever the vet recommends .... which may or may not be appropriate. I just don't know better than they do.
We are debating about Frontline use now that it's frozen day in & day out.


----------



## JeffM

[ QUOTE ]
I do whatever the vet recommends .... which may or may not be appropriate. I just don't know better than they do.
We are debating about Frontline use now that it's frozen day in & day out. 

[/ QUOTE ]

We use sentinel and only during the 'flea season'.


----------



## ILGHAUS

My youngest dogs are 3 so only shots from now on will be rabies and only as required by law. I am highly against the requirements of my county on this issue as they require once a year. If we lived a couple of miles to the west inside the next county they would only be required a rabies every three years. ( Same box so same strength /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/29_headbang.gif)


----------



## natalie559

[ QUOTE ]
I am highly against the requirements of my county on this issue as they require once a year. If we lived a couple of miles to the west inside the next county they would only be required a rabies every three years. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hello fellow floridian! Great news- Jeb Bush signed into Florida law that all counties must recognize the three year rabies vaccination! Look into the details. . .http://www.doacs.state.fl.us/press/2005/06012005.html

"Local governments and veterinarians will be required to follow the new law and recognize a rabies vaccine for its “duration of immunity” - either one or three years. In order to incorporate the new provisions in local codes and ordinances, the implementation date is January 1, 2006."


----------



## ILGHAUS

Happy dance time. I heard that it was a possiblity but not that it was finally signed. Now I'm going to go back and read it. Thanks so much for the good news. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif


----------



## Scramblerman

[ QUOTE ]
Well I am vaccinating every 3 years. I give them their puppy series and then 1 adult booster and then after that we do every 3 years. But they go to the vet every year for their physicals and when needed. 

[/ QUOTE ] Im with you. My girl goes to the vet tonight for more puppy shots [19 weeks.] I'll see what the vet has to say with my decison.

Only thing I might change is Bortadella [sp]. She will never be boarded but my friends do have dogs so I think it might be wise. Any input would be great. All this is so confusing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/12_help.gif


----------



## CMorton

No I do not vaccinate my dogs. I struggled with this decision at the beginning, but that's what I decided on and I am quite comfortable with it.
Catherine


----------



## KylieJ

I vaccinate yearly for the first 3 years and then every other year. Because I am a vet tech I am around these types of illnesses almost weekly. Plus I compete and travel with my dogs so I want to be sure they will be protected from a potential threat. I truly believe its important to vaccinate puppies and keep up on their boosters. Reason being we have had distemper outbreaks, my boss hasn't seen distemper in 20 years. The dogs that died from it never left their property and also never vaccinated. Which my boss (vet) is positive that if those puppies had been vaccinated this would have not happened. Along with the parvo vx. The treatment is expensive and 50% of the time the outcome is death.This is Parvo. I do believe a lot of vets push unneccessary vx on clients but young animals should be vx by a vet or if you do your own. MAKE sure you know that those vx where properly handled by the company or store you bought them from. Recently we had a litter of doxie puppies get sick from parvo. The client vx them 2 weeks prior with vx purchased from a feedstore. Who knows she may have left them out too long or the store did, we'll never know. 
Bordetella vx is a good vx but it does not protect them 100% there is a chance if the dog is around an infected dog they may come down with it. It is not a life threatening virus, its like a cold. The intranasal vx has been found to be more effective. 
I hope this helps
Kylie, LVT, BS Animal Sciences, Minor Animal Behavior, Bioethics
SG3 Yukon v TeMar AD


----------



## Luke11

[ QUOTE ]
My female labrador retriever had entropion (a genetic problem where the lower eyelid rolls inward and rubs against the eye). ...According to recent studies most dogs achieve complete immunity to distemper/parvo/lepto/ect. after the first year's complete round of puppy vaccinations. For those who haven't it's been found that vaccinating every three years as opposed to every year will achieve the same degree of immunity. 

[/ QUOTE ]

One of my dogs went to the vet for a first check up after coming to me as a rescue, plus his rabies shot. All was fine. A week later his eyes seemed to be almost shut and weeping. Diagnosis was entropion, followed by surgery. A uear later his eyes got somewhat bad again. It took me a long while to connect that what was probably going on was a reaction to the rabies shot. 

My information is that most dogs are immune for life after a single vaccination. That even the one every three years is more than needed. (Ron Schultz DVM research)


----------



## Towferd

I also vaccinate my own dogs. My vet says that parvo is making a vicious comeback around west TN, so they get the 7 in 1 shot once a year. Rabies also once a year, seeing there a quite a few wild critters around here that may or may not get into the yard. Better safe than sorry is the way that I see it


----------



## Blyker

Here's what I learned from 5 years as a vet technician and from independent research:

Coronavirus vaccine - has shown to work in only 50% of cases

Distemper/Parvo/Adenovirus/Hepatitis/Parainfluenza - should be given to puppies 3 times at 7-8 weeks, 10-12 weeks, and around 12-16 weeks; then boosted up after one year. Dogs have shown to have a positive Distemper/Parvo titer for 3-5 years after. Recently, an official 3-year vaccine has been developped. Yearly vaccines are unnecessary and occasionally can cause cancer and thyroid problems. Unfortunately, GSD's are at high risk for Parvovirus and Distemper infections, so it's necessary to at least check them for a positive titer. 

Rabies - required by law. Should be given first time when the puppy is between 3-6 months and then boostered one year after that and every three years thereafter. However if you come for the vaccine late, most vets will only give you a one year shot and tell you not to be late next year for the 3-year vaccine. 

Leptospirosis - should be given if you live in or take your dog the country or wooded areas, areas where rodents might be a problem, or if you take your dog to the beach. There is no proof that Lepto vaccines last longer than one year.

Lyme Disease - only transmitted by deer ticks. So if there are no deer in your area, don't worry about ticks, just use tick preventives, such as Frontline, K9 Advantix, or Preventic collars.

Bordatella - should be given if you leave your dog at a kennel, groomer, or take your dog to a dog park. You can't blame the groomer, vet or the kennel if your dog catches kennel cough there, as it is your responsibility to protect your dog.

Heartworm - many dogs are allergic to it and it doesn't protect your dog from intestinal worms. Monthly HW prevention (Heartgard Plus, Iverhart, Interceptor, or Revolution) is safer and more beneficial.

Giardia - doesn't work and if your dog gets giardia, it is treated easily within 5 days. If your dog gets diarrhea, most vets will prescribe Metronidazole (which works for colitis and kills giardia), without even testing for giardia. 

West Nile Virus - still experimental and not a risk in most areas

If your dog had a reaction after a vaccine, make sure you tell your vet so that he would give you a corticosteroid shot before vaccinations to prevent another reaction.


----------



## kcsdogs

I give my dogs their shots myself DHLPP, bordetella and I worm them myself. Rabies at the vet. I couldn't see the point in spending $40 a pop for the vet to do what I can do for $5! I have never had a bad experience vaccinating my own dogs, would love to hear people who have and why. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/12_help.gif


----------



## Sanveann

I absolute vax my dogs. A friend mistakenly waited too long to vaccinate her puppy for parvo (she thought for some reason you had to wait till they were older), and the poor thing almost died. They spent a fortune to save her, and had she died, they would have had four very broken-hearted little boys.

I've also seen distemper sweep through a kitten foster home and take out every single unvaccinated kitten. The poor foster mom was of course devastated. Fortunately, most of the kittens who'd had even some shots pulled through. 

I believe vaccines work, and I believe that while they may cause some problems, they are a lot better than the alternative.

(That said, I'm a little lax about vaxing our cats, as they don't go indoors, and other cats don't come here, so I don't feel like they're at the same risk that the dogs are.)


----------



## chruby

This is a great topic. I do vaccinate my dogs but am in a bit of a dilema. My 16 month old was recently diagnosed with EPI. I have been reading that that is considered an auto-immune disease which vaccines could effect in a negative way. After doing reading on the EPI board alot of those folks don't vaccinate unless required by law. I was thinking of doing titers but they are so expensive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/16_shrug.gif


----------



## Kareninthesun

I try to go by the works-with-me theory. I learned by a bad (human) experience what happens when too many meds are introduced to the bloodstream at once. To eliminate the worst but provide the best, I've asked that my dogs shots be spread out, all the right ones given, but not at the same time.


----------



## dragon181

all my dogs get everting they need, no questions here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## CMorton

Here is a website I really recommend. I joined the group list about 8 mths ago? and have learned so much: You can ask any member of that group for details and scientific information and they can provide it.
website: http://truthaboutvaccines.org
and their article page: http://truthaboutvaccines.org/articles.html
Catherine


----------



## RonM

[ QUOTE ]
Here's what I learned from 5 years as a vet technician and from independent research:

...

Leptospirosis - should be given if you live in or take your dog the country or wooded areas, areas where rodents might be a problem, or if you take your dog to the beach. There is no proof that Lepto vaccines last longer than one year.

...

Giardia - doesn't work and if your dog gets giardia, it is treated easily within 5 days. If your dog gets diarrhea, most vets will prescribe Metronidazole (which works for colitis and kills giardia), without even testing for giardia. 

...



[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for all this... A couple Q's/notes:

1) Never heard of Lepto. Is it common/dangerous (I do live in the country, with a fair amount of rodents...)? 
2) I suspected that on the Giardia: GSD's seem to get various 'garbage gut' (what my vet calls all those 'expensive to diagnose and when you have he's better anyway') intestinal irritations fairly often...

Thanks again!
Ron


----------



## KirasMum

Well, here we are required by law to register, vaccinate (just the puppy ones) and microchip any dog before it changes hands wether by sale or given away. Also no training center will accept a dog that it not fully vaccinated nor will the pound release a dog that hasnt had all of the above. But we dont really have rabies in Aust. so we dont have to get that one.


----------



## mjbgsd

I only get my dogs vacinated for the shots we have to have and that's it. We are going natural for the rest.


----------



## Honeybee1999

Yes. Iris has gotten 3 out of the 4 series of puppy shots so far. Two weeks from now will be her last, plus rabies. She'll get boosters in one year, and then the basic four every three years after that, and rabies when required. I may have her titered after 5 years old...not sure about that one yet. I'll keep monitoring the latest studies and make my decision when the time comes.


----------



## AniasGSDs

I just went to the "other side" and decided not to do yearly vax. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif 
Both of mine had their puppy shots and Gretchen had her second yearly last November. That was before I converted!
Rorie will not get his this year. They both get the 3-year rabies because it’s the law. I also just started consulting a Holistic vet and she does not recommend yearly vax. We will do titers when necessary.


----------



## rena

Nadda on the vacinations. I dont vaccinate myself after the research I did on it so I decided not for my animals either. Like people you can go ahead and give vacinations but it doent mean that they wont get it anyway.


----------



## Gemsmom

All of my animals get yearly vaccs. Several years ago when my Dobe puppy was about 6-7 months old, a neighbor adopted two mixed breed pups that later contracted parvo and died. Even though Hans was current on his shots, I called my vet who advised giving him an additional parvo booster. Thankfully, Hans was ok and never got sick although he had frequently played with the other pups through the fence. 
I believe in vaccinating because there are some scary bugs out there.


----------



## pupresq

We do rabies every three years (KY requires once a year, but will accept titers) and titers for everything every year for my 6 yo GSD with allergies. I give the combo booster to my fosters and yearly to my younger dogs. 

To those who don't vaccinate, or believe the puppy series confers lifetime immunity - I strongly recommend titers. Since we've been doing titers we have had years where she had a dip in parvo or distemper immunity and needed a booster. Don't assume your dog is fine. These diseases are heartbreaking and preventable. Often the anecdotal evidence supplied by unvaccinated dogs who don't come down with anything is simply because they got lucky or because of the "umbrella effect" created by vaccinated dogs not because they're actually protected.

Titers here cost $122 a year (fresh in my mind because we had a trip to the vet just today). They're more expensive than vaccines, and you may need to buy vaccines anyway, but much cheaper than parvo and certainly worth it if you don't want to vaccinate annually.


----------



## Aredhel

Always for pups, adult wise we did every 3 years Distemper/Rabies. Even living in the city we have lots of wild critters coming by the house. We get a nightly visit from a skunk family during the summer (bold and not afraid of anything) so we figure it's better safe then sorry.

AND if something weird would happen and your dog bit someone it's always better to have the vaccine then see your baby in a kennel for 2 weeks for observation.


----------



## myGSD

i only give whats required by law where i live(rabies). i believe some vaccines do more harm then help.


----------



## TinyKittenz

[ QUOTE ]
Do you vaccinate your dog/dogs? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup!!!

TK


----------



## gsd1234

[ QUOTE ]
i only give whats required by law where i live(rabies). i believe some vaccines do more harm then help. 

[/ QUOTE ]

EXACTLY !!!!!!!!!

we totally OVER vax our Pets/Kids. It's a $$$$$$$$ thing.
Vaxes are PURE profit for Pharma Co.s


----------



## Barb E

Titers this year
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## dshell74

I have mixed emotions about vaccinations. I had a 10 y/o Belgian Shepherd die from a hemorrhage of a hemangiosarcoma within 4 days of getting a bordetella vaccination. Of course the hemangiosarcoma was not caused by the vaccination, however, the lab results showed that he was in the very early stages of the cancer and should not have had such a massive hemorrhage. I have read of some dogs that are prone to bleeding disorders suffering complications after getting bordetella vaccinations. My young GSD/dob mix has gotten kennel cough three times despite receiving the bordetella vaccination. The problem with vaccinations is that they are required to board, for dog parks, for doggy playcare or any other group activity.


----------



## flyinghayden

Do you suppose the Bord shot acted as some kind of blood thinner? I lost my 14 year old, Buffy to a lung cancer that lacerated her aorta. I do give my current shepherd Maxie the full potion when I have her vacc'd.


----------



## dshell74

Yes, I think that is a definate possibility. While doing research, I've come across several other dogs with similar incidents and it seems too coincidental.


----------



## Doreen210

Only what is required by law.


----------



## suedid

[ QUOTE ]
I have mixed emotions about vaccinations. I had a 10 y/o Belgian Shepherd die from a hemorrhage of a hemangiosarcoma within 4 days of getting a bordetella vaccination. Of course the hemangiosarcoma was not caused by the vaccination, however, the lab results showed that he was in the very early stages of the cancer and should not have had such a massive hemorrhage. I have read of some dogs that are prone to bleeding disorders suffering complications after getting bordetella vaccinations. My young GSD/dob mix has gotten kennel cough three times despite receiving the bordetella vaccination. The problem with vaccinations is that they are required to board, for dog parks, for doggy playcare or any other group activity. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I'm so sorry about your dog... one of mine experienced liver and kidney failure within weeks of a full load of vax for boarding. After some research and soul searching, I decided my dogs will not get that again, and instead have their first shots, boosters, and they are titered every three years after that. Except for their three year rabies vaccine, required by law, they get no more shots. I also found boarding facilities near me that accept the titers in lieu of vax records, but I choose to use a petsitter instead because the rescued pups get nervous if I take them into a kennel... they all think it's a shelter.


----------



## riggins_mojo

I have vaccinated my GSD Mojo, however my shep/lab mix I do not vaccinate. I did until she was three and then she went in for a routine visit and they gave her 2 at once and that afternoon she started having siezure and was hospitalized for 2 weeks. She now takes medication for epilepsy. I feel the vaccines had something to do with it, so I don't vaccinate anymore. With Mojo I never let them give more than one @ a time. I spread things out.


----------



## nitros_mommy

Yep Nitro got everything this year, but saying that, my boss went to a holistic vet instead of a regular vet, and they did blood tests on her dog Logan ( basenji mix) and he and he had 5 times the amount of vaccine still in his blood from Previous vaccinations. So i don't think it should be every year that you should be required to have the giardia, corona, lepto etc etc etc

Nitro doesn't mix with any other dogs, doens't go swimming near rats or rodents, doesn't go in kennels etc etc etc

He had the Rabies too as per the law.


----------



## michele12

Got all the puppy shots. Except the Boarding shot. I will never board him. With all the kooky stuff thats out there now with animals and people, I got him the shots, I am not taking any chances.


----------



## APhoenixRisen

I do comply with the rabies vaccine laws, but do not like the 3 yr vaccines of any kind. However, when it comes to other vaccines I feel we over vaccinate and sometimes shoot those immune systems down the tubes. Soooo, I am a great believer in running titres and factoring in the dog's level of exposure. For instance, a show dog on an active circuit who travels to different parts of the country and is exposed to many other dogs might benefit from vaccinating on schedule...on the other paw, some breeds with predisposition to immune system problems are another matter...OMG! There is no black and white answer. For my own dogs, the only ones I have the right to decide for, I have alway ran titres first for my stay at homes and used nosodes for the ones on the road. Some say its risky, but I have seen dogs who are vaccinated get sick while nosode treated dogs did not AND vice a versa. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif


----------



## rubmybelly

yes, he has his rabies every three years, as required and he has distemper and lyme disease shots.


----------



## ChrisinBlackpool

OK New memeber, my first ever post.. what a one to start with...lol
Answer: Yes we gave both Zara and Jay their shots as puppies, but no we have not give either of them a shot since, Zara now 2 3/4, Jay 1/12.
In the UK you will all know we have no rabbies shot, or at least it's not manditory, thank the Lord... and almost 99% of our vets push for the yearly shot. Of the 10 vets I have talked to in the past 12 months, 5 of them 'claimed' to have never even heard of the discussions going on about the dagers of yearly boosters etc.. all of them said they encourge ALL their clients to boost yearly.
We are about to buy our second bitch from a top breader for a lot of money, will we give her the first jabs?? not sure yet.. watch this space.
All the best
Chris


----------



## VanHelsing

Let me see....rabies every three, distemper, and I think parvo. Lots of shots required here in Colorado.


----------



## elysianhunter

They get rabies vaccinations every three years (Ohio law, and you have to have valid rabies tags to get dog licenses in Franklin County) and 7- way vaccinations every three years (they had already had the puppy series) until age 10, then no more vaccinations except for rabies as required by law. These are our Vet's current recommendations. 

No I didn't like giving Kayla rabies shots at ages 11 and 14, but in order to license her we had to do it. We have never done titers, and I don't think the state would accept that in lieu of a rabies shot anyway.


----------



## dog_diva

As puppies, they get their series. They get first year boosters. After that, rabies only. This has been my practice for years and years. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rudolfsmiley.gif


----------



## GSD mum

I agree 100% with dog_diva_deb. Only rabies & I wouldn't do that if it wasn't required by law...


----------



## sbuckeyeinpa

I get my puppy vac and then rabies every year. Since I will have to board him, he will need the kennel cough shot. And I will have him vac against Lyme disease and Parvo. My 10 yr old toy poodle hasn't had a vac in quite a few years. The only place she is other than home is my daughter's and their dog is never around other dogs.


----------



## debi714

My puppy (10 months now) Had all her shots required and also lyme shot
I don't vaccinate the cats though, they don't go outdoors


----------



## gsdsaver

My female GSD she is 9 years old. She has an enlarged heart. We no longer vaccinate her. She has a special tag from the county that shows she does not get the Rabies.
But I still vaccinate my three year old male.


----------



## Veemon

My dog is 7 years old. The first 3 years he got all his shots yearly. He developed ear infections after ear infections and had skin problems. I took him to different vets who didn't just give him all the shots but also the exact same medicine for the ear and skin many times after each other. I said no more of this! I Cleaned his ear with 50% white vinegar 50% water mix, washed his skin with Chamomile tea, and got ONLY the Rabies (because its the law) every 3 years. I swear he never been healthier. No more ear infections, no skin problems! I'm not saying he got that because of the shots...but you always question whats in those "medicines"...I mean we thought we can trust expensive dog food like IAMS which has major recalls right now! So no more foreign things in my dog except the one he has to get. I know dogs who get everything done yet they are always sick!


----------



## scotia2k7

No - I dont. Its not through lack of money, or care - far from it. Having spent many years researching vaccines, for my horses, cats & dogs - I would prefer not to line the pockets of pharma-companies with drugs "not fit for the human market". Lets face it - in the UK vet clinics/practices are paid by major companies to use their drugs - how can they then be impartial?

As evolution took the man & dog further, we all evolved, adapted & became less succeptible to disease - Id rather not inject a "test" into my animals. Good management is FAR more important, & in my opinion, more effective.

Im happy to back this if/when questioned on this board (even thought I must now sound dreadful)

Scotia /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## Butchsbud

I do vaccinate my dogs. I take them to a vet for the rabies shot, and give the rest of the shots myself.


----------



## ZanesMom

No....Zane gets a 3 year rabies vaccine (because the antiquated law says so) but nothing else. My vet agrees and supports my decision. Especially since the vet schools have changed the protocol to vaccines every 3 years. And that was to appease vet's who complained about loss of income. I too would like to someday find a puppy from a natural reared litter....no vaccines for several generations, raw, whole foods diet, etc...


----------



## sigourneyananova

Yes, I do vaccinate my dogs. After seeing the effects of rabies on wolves in Montana, I could not live with myself if I did not make every effort to protect my animals.


----------



## Delta

I vaccinated Kyra for distemper and parvo (only those two) once at 8 weeks and again at 17 weeks. Her breeder didn't vaccinate at all. A few months ago (she's now 19 months) Kyra's vet said she really needed a third shot of those two, I requested titers instead and they came back positive for immunity on both. My vet didn't insist on the third shot any longer. She also had her rabies after she turned one. Vet wants me to "booster" for it when she's two (one year after the first). I plan to titer instead for that as well. I'll keep titering every year for those three biggies and won't vaccinate again unless the titers come back as negative. I'll keep her titers paperwork if I ever need to show anyone that she has immunity. I figure this is playing it safe on both accounts.


----------



## stevenlepic

Not anymore.

Basically, I paid for distemper symptoms. And paid to have them treated. I'd have a harder time going out and finding the disease myself, I'm sure. Even if I did, at least it'd be free.

Rabies? I like my dogs WITH fur. Not yanking all of it out he could reach. Furthermore, I can safely say I've handled more injured, wierd-acting small mammals as a child than my dog would ever get into. Why aren't children vaccinated for rabies? 

As for administering a steroid to mask the symptoms...uh...those are inherently damaging as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif

Did my vet even consider the possiblity of a vaccination reaction? He administered it. What do you think? Prolly a food allergy or something. Yeah that's it. Here's a cortisone shot. 

Having said that, I don't feed crap commercial food, don't let him run amok with other dogs, with nor at wildlife, or at dog parks.

I'll pretty much leave acute mechanical repair to the vet, and take care of the rest myself.


----------



## stevenlepic

[ QUOTE ]
Isn't it something that years ago many people didn't even think of vaccinating their pets? They were fed table food, let out to wonder on their own and came back when they wanted and lived to a ripe old age. How crazy is that?

[/ QUOTE ]

It's insane, I tell you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif


----------



## ILGHAUS

I'm taking one of my guys in later this morning for a his titers -- rabies, parvo, distemper.
Another one will be going in next week and the third male the following week. 

My new dog will only recieve puppy shots and then rabies as forced to by law.


----------



## stevenlepic

If you do a google search for "vaccination the hidden truth", you'll find a 1.5 hour documentary.

Granted, there are a couple quack sounding contributors, but the research of Viera Scheibner is particularly what perked my ears. Certainly something I will independently look into. Here are the graphs she presented. If the stats are true, it's certainly something to think about.


----------



## Pixiewoman

I do puppy vaccines and the ones required by law. 
I am not a huge fan of vaccinate just incase as I feel its generally overkill.

I agree with alot of you here on vet exp's. LOL


----------



## bearlasmom

i vacinate for rabies because we are in the wild up north alot. When ever i have vacinated against distemper etc i have had one sick Bearla and Brutus. come to think of it they all got that way. 

i also watched a documetary on the learning channel about shots and i spoke to my vet hwhom we love and trust and he said only the rabies and distemper were necessary. they both get all of teh meds that they need to ward off heart worm etc so i dont worry there. our cats that we have had over the years, have never been vacinated except for rabies and that is because they are indoor animals


----------



## BowWowMeow

I haven't vaccinated my 12 yr. old dog for anything but rabies in 5 years. She goes everywhere with me and certainly gets exposed to lots of things but she has never even had a cold or anything. She had her last rabies shot 4 years ago and now I just get titers. I won't vaccinate her again. My gsd hadn't been vaccinated for anything in 6 years because he had severe allergies. My puppy has had 2 sets of puppy shots and rabies. I will run a titer for him on rabies next year (for some reason they got him the 1 yr. shot) and then probably do the 3 yr. protocol for distemper and rabies. I don't vaccinate for lyme's disease, kennel cough or anything else.


----------



## Donna Boothby

I vaccinate only what my vet says is absolutely important or state mandated!


----------



## Powell

jolene gets Rabies, and especially Parvo. I guess that was a multi shot she got. Now why can't children be so good when THEY get shots....


----------



## CodiPup

Both of our dogs have been vaccinated. Mr. Codipup is due for his last puppy shot tomorrow and then he's all clear for a whole year. He gets the vaccinations for parvo, distemper and lepto (which I didn't know about).
Charlie Dog had his just the other day so he is all safe too.
We don't have rabies here.


----------



## bearlasmom

Yes i get our dogs and cats for that matter vacinated. What is it they say? a ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## gsd1234

only the rabies required but I wouldn't do that one if I didn't have idiot neighbors.
The dogs did not have the other vaxes since puppy hood - they are not kenneled not do we show anymore or foster rescues anymore (sadly). 
We went on vacation 2 yrs ago & I gave them the required by the kennel & my F-GSD now has all kinds of allergies & skin issues. yes I feed an non-corn holistic food.

No, We' pretty anti-vax for all the living creatures in the house.


----------



## DSudd

We vaccinate Rocky according to the schedule the vet has.


----------



## Dano

No way. I vaccinated my dog when she was a puppy but then started investigating the whole vaccination thing and 3 years later I can't see a good enough reason to vaccinate.


----------



## srfd44-2

I am not vaccinating my 12 year old pug or 13 year old cat again. Maggie, the pug just had a reaction to her distemper booster and in the past had a reaction to the injectable bordatella vaccine.


----------



## medicinehat_2u

My little Hotdog dog - rabies, parvo, and distemper
My cat Sargent - rabies, and one other one for kitty lukemia?
The ferrets - Rabies, and distemper

But our little female ferret had a pretty bad reaction to one of the shots this last time, thought I was going to lose her...


----------



## charmaine

Nope, never. Rabies every 4 yrs because it's the law, but I won't even go for that unless the vet insists. Other shots are a big NO.
I've been reading too many horrible things about vacs. and something called vaccinosis, seems horrible.


----------



## Lynnemd

I vaccinate per my vet's recommendations, which includes the multi shot and rabies, which is required by law here. California has lots of dogs, dog parks, dog beaches, etc.  Fun for the dogs but an easy way to spread diseases.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Interesting article by a vet hospital: http://www.hilltopanimalhospital.com/vaccination%20protocol.htm

Wondering what that exactly means on the titers...


----------



## Barb E

Jean - There is a lot of debate on if titers have value.
Which is completely right? I don't know.
I just know that for Dante I feel that vaccinations last longer than 3 years and I'll continue to use titers.


----------



## Sadyrose

We do rabies every year as required by law here, all the puppy shots, then go to every 3 years for everything else.


----------



## jsmurray31

Rabies, Lepto and Bordetella


----------



## 9scorpions

yep


----------



## WereWolf

Here in Malta Dogs must have shots for Rabies and and other reason i dont remember now , I will also ask the vet if there is any shot against the sand fly and i will have my puppy injected even if it guarantees only 10% protection.

We have an adaptable climate for the **** Sandfly on the island.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

My girls get their rabies shot, both have had parvo shots and distemperment, which I'm not sure if I agree with or not(distemperment)...but the Vet said it had to be done.


----------



## Meb

I used to vaccinate for me and also all vaccinations my vet suggested for my dogs. I started researching alternative medicine 2 years ago and have read alot on vaccinations. I will never vaccinate myself or my animals again. Vaccinations suppress the immune system besides for many other problems: cancerous, distemper, allergies, tumors, etc. The public needs to wake up and investigate on what is being injected into not only our pets but ourselves and our children. Mercury (thimerosal or merthiolate), aluminum and monosodium glutamate (MSG) are 3 common ingredients in vaccinations. Please go online and educate yourself.....Dont just do something because your vet or doctor suggest it, they are highly influenced by the big pharma.


----------



## ILGHAUS

I was happy to hear that the lab tests have officially started to determine if rabies vacs are in fact good for 5 years and this will then be the basis for the possible 7 year tests. 

These are the same vacs given now yearly or every 3 years as is required by your location.


----------



## DakotaSpirit

I vaccinate every year (primarily for the rabies shot) as I live out in the country with alot of wildlife in my backyard-especially coyotes.


----------



## Karla_Calderon

My vaccination protocol varies. Senior dogs, only the required Rabies vaccination and is somewhat dependent upon if they leave the property. Breeding females, depends upon their heat cycle and plans for breeding as I prefer to vaccinate far far in advance of an upcoming breeding (at least a year) with the exception of the required yearly rabies vaccination (and that is often dictated by the export/import requirements when taking a female to Germany). Breeding males, the required yearly rabies and the vaccination (5way) every three years beyond the age of two. 

For puppies, it varies litter by litter, dependent upon dam's immunization history and the level of activity of viruses/diseases in my area (I am always polling my vet and his staff). I usually do the first set of vaccinations, a very hi titer Parvo only, and then take the litter to the vet for the first 5 way combo 2.5 to 3 weeks later (depends upon timing for going to new homes). The puppies stay in my car and the vet comes out to give the shots. This way, I have an official vet giving a vaccination for when they go to their new homes. Those that I keep thereafter, I wait a month for shot number three and another month for a final shot around 4.5 months. Rabies and puppies - I wait as long as I can get away with it.

Funny thing is, when I first started down this road, I thought "one size fits all with one protocol" which I now know better!


----------



## GSDgirlAL

I vaccinate every year which includes 7-way distemper, kennel cough and rabies. I find it interesting that my vet requires all shots done every year but a vet down the road about 20 miles or so does the distempter shots every 3 years? I'm a little confused about that. 

The Rabies shot has to be done once a year by law. They will literally knock on your door and ask for your Certificate from your vet. It happened to my neighbor.


----------



## jakobi

I get all of them. Sure, the vet bill comes to $80 a visit but I don't worry about him picking something up when we're at Petsmart or if i'll be able to kennel him when we leave for Maryland several times a year


----------



## cdonahue89

beamer only gets distemper & rabies. rabies is required in ME & distemper is required for some things like going to the groomers.


----------



## DianaM

All I will do with Renji now is get rabies. When we got him he received all the shots, after that it'll be on a "by law" basis. Humans don't get vaccinated yearly and animals don't need to either.


----------



## Eve-Lynn

Sorry I am new here. What is a Titer's test????


----------



## halley05

We vaccinate every three years. Florida does allow the 3 year rabies shot and we go to an excellent vet that believes in everything else every 3 years. Except the bordatello which is every 6 months.

As to vets, I can't say enough good about this guy. He is really good and really for the dog.

Pat Moreno
Sammy & Halley


----------



## Barb E

Dante just got his Parvo and Distemper titers - we're still good.


----------



## K9mom

For pups:
DA2PP @ 7, 11, & 16 wks
Leptospirosis @ 16 & 20 wks
Rabies @ 12 wks
Lyme @ 6 months & 7 months

For Adults who are out Training & Competeing:
DA2PP @ 1 yr, then every 3 years thereafter
Leptospirosis @ 1 yr and every year
Lyme @ 1 yr and every year
Rabies @ 1 yr, then every 3 years thereafter

For Retired Dogs(or over 10 years of age):
DA2PP - Never done after 10 yrs of age
Leptospirosis - No longer done if not leaving imediate fenced yard
Lyme - No longer done
Rabies - every three years

Tina


----------



## Cooper&me

Rabies every three yrs. Check HW and blood work every year.


----------



## untsmurf

Our puppies get ALL their shots. Brutus just finished with all of them. Down to rabies once a year. Pax is almost through.


----------



## Jazzyo

Rabies every three years, puppy shots, first year shots then NO shots, all titers.


----------



## DnP

You betcha. My current boy is also getting the bortella shot b/c I no longer live near my folks who always took care of my Dakota, who lived nearly 14 years getting his shots every year, when I had to travel for work. I also make sure he gets a Lyme booster and his Heartguard. I'm taking no chances.


----------



## sufast

There are so many opinions on this, even from the veterinarians, that I just have to go with my best judgement. My adult dog, when I first got him, I went with what the vet thought he should have. In the last few years I just give him Rabies vaccine every year (required). I figure the risk isn't all that great for the other diseases and there's so much controversy regarding when and how much vaccines to give.


----------



## CVF_Kennel

yes, I vaccinate my own dogs and pups. Although we get very few doggie visitors here, I often take one of the dogs or pups to town with me when I go to the farm stores or pet stores.
I was a little aggravated when the local stores stopped carrying the corona virus vaccine on the basis that there isn't any corona in this area, which means that several years ago one of my kid's pups must have had the only case of it around here.....

The vet gives the rabies vaccines according to state law. The additional Bordetella vaccine is good especially if a dog must spend any time at the vet's, or I suppose, another kennel.


----------



## Meb

NO, Normally I do not vaccinate.
It was a requirement for Shay (rabies) when I had him neutered, but that is all that he has had since I got him and he is a year and 1/2.
Yes, I am "one of those" ....and proud of it.
Both of my dogs are extremely healthy, I refuse to have them injected with mercury (thimerosal), aluminum, formaldehyde, and other species of animals such as chicken, bovine, and monkey. 
I believe in building up a dog's or a persons immune system and let our body fight off diseases.
I believe vaccinations, chemical/pesticide/preservative food and prescription drugs are why so many people (dogs) are sick 

http://www.homeovet.net/content/lifestyle/section2.html

http://www.rense.com/general59/vvac.htm

http://www.informedchoice.info/cocktail.html

I think too many people just vaccinate themselves and/or their animals because that is what they are told to do. Please educate yourself.


----------



## annie827

I give the shots up till the first year then I give titers. It's been 3 years now and her titers come back showing full immunity. I also give frontline top spot for fleas and ticks (only because I have tons of them where I live), and also give interceptor for heartworm. Will try to postpone the 3 year rabies for as long as I can since I know of a few dogs having seizures after the rabies vaccine. I think that I read somewhere that they started giving titers for rabies also...will have to research more.


----------



## chevysmom

I didn't get the Lymes vaccine for either pup. And Shya didn't get the Bordetella vaccine but Chevy got it. They've both gotten the corona, distemper/parvo and rabies. To get them registered, which is mandatory in our city, we have to get the rabies for them.


----------



## KCandMace

The boys get all shots except bordatella. We travel around a lot plus we live very close to cow and pig farms.


----------



## meisha98

My last dog had every shot when he was supposed to including the kennel cough as I liked to take him on vacation with me where he may be exposed to "strange" dogs or if not, he was boarded. He had Frontline and interceptor faithfully too. He died of lymphoma just shy of 8. With my new puppy I think I will do the necessary puppy shots and first rabies than do titers as I go. Are the titers test expensive?


----------



## kodiac

We get shots as the law requires , but i did do a parvo booster 
this summer after a massive outbreak in the west michigan area 
but the reason for that was due to the fact that Thunder goes every where with me.


----------



## jmopaso

It really depends on your locale as to the specific recommendtions for vaccinations. 
In our area, NC we vaccinate puppies beginning at 8 wks for DHPP/Cv and booster every 3 weeks for a total of 5 vaccines. Bordetella is usually done at the 12 week visit along with DHPP/Cv #2. Rabies is done at 16 weeks. by law.

We see a fair number of active Bordetella cases, not just in boarded dogs (kennel cough), but in house or yard dogs, so we recommend vaccination (intra-nasal) every 6 months.

Heartworm prevention in this area is yea round, as well as flea/tick control.

Titers for the various diseases vary according to the locale and the laboratoy used, and are usually more expensive than the vaccine. So..... whatever you choose to do for your dog, don't think that these diseases don't exist anymore, or that your vet just wants your $"

The diseases do exist, the vet is trying to give you the best advice for your dog. They would much rather prevent a disease process that have to treat a life threatening problem.

Give them the respect that they deserve.


----------



## scannergirl

I will follow my vet's recommendations. I do not EVER want to be in the position a friend of mine was a while back- granted it was a horse but still- the owner was family but kept the horse at her barn. She was a gorgeous filly, not quite two. She became ill and my friend tried to get the owner of the horse to get veterinary care for her. No, she's not that sick, just not eating, it's OK, I don't want to spend the money. Well, my friend found this horse with severe neurological impairment a day or two or three later, and called the vet herself. The filly died with her head in my friend's lap. 
This owner chose not to immunize. Because of this, rabies was not ruled out. They had to remove this filly's head right there in my friend's pasture for testing to see if my friend and her daughter would need prophylactic rabies shots. 
Final ruling- tetanus. Highly preventable with vaccination. Horses are especially at risk.
I will never be at my dying dog's side wondering why I did not follow the recommendations of my vet regarding immunizations.


----------



## aalex23

Our dogs have always gotten what has been required and what our vet recommended due to our location. The only reason we don't vaccinate is if they're allergic. My cat Sagwa for example is allergic to vaccines and just one shot could send her into anaphylactic shock and kill her. Due to that any animal that is around her must be vaccinated so they aren't carrying something that could kill her. It's not fun, but she's only around our other cat and our soon to arrive puppy.


----------



## shepherdbydesign

We do all the vacinations ourselves except for rabies in which our vet does ( required by law ).


----------



## billthedogguy

No more than I have to by law.


----------



## LifeWithGreta

We get all vaccines except Lepto. Our Jack Russell had a serious reaction and her head swelled up like a balloon. Everything else we get as recommended.


----------



## zarburg

Religiously i have always vaccinated my dogs according to what they should have.


----------



## konrad

always


----------



## Northof60

Always.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I do the first 2 years then I go every 3 years.


----------



## bergwanderkennels

We travel alot because Hubby is military so I have to have my dogs vaccinated according to law. 
But I follow the same routine I follow with our ferrets...

All the shots get spread out over 2 or 3 weeks so as not to over load their systems.


----------



## Nellie

I only Vaccinate as puppies and then at about 6yrs, my dogs are healthier than the ones that used to get regular vaccs, years back


----------



## doggiedad

yes



> Originally Posted By: WenderhausDo you vaccinate your dog/dogs?


----------



## allieg

Yes,I'd rather be safe than sorry.I do it to protect my dogs, as well as anyone or thing that might encounter them.


----------



## Branca's Mom

Last distemper/parvo vaccine for Branca was almost 9 years ago. I do titer her though.

Urro had 3 sets of puppy shots but none in the last 4.5 years. Again, I do titer him though.

Shots cost $3.00, titers close to $75. But, knowing that I am not giving them unnecessary vaccines... for me, very much worth it!!!


----------



## gagsd

I choose to use a limited vaccine protocol. Parvovirus only at close to 8/9 weeks, followed by DA2PP at 4 week intervals. I have rabies done as late as possible and not at the same time as the parvo/combo shot. 

At one year and four months I have a 3-year rabies administered (legal in most states). I do not vaccinate for distemper, adenovirus, parvovirus, or parainfluenza after the “puppy rounds” .Getting titers done is an alternative, albeit more expensive. 

This is a personal decision I have made after dealing with my systemic lupus dog and seeing two dogs come down with a hemolytic autoimmune disorder post-vaccination. 

There are new vaccination protocols approved by many veterinary schools. Do not allow your veterinarian to treat your puppy to the “one size fits all” method.


----------



## Brightelf

Also limited vaccine protocol here.

Grimm had the rutine puppy shots, but now only gets rabies every 2 years as per local laws here.


----------



## kcscott85

Oh my goodness, yes! My husband is military and there are so many other military families (as well as locals) here that get dogs because they're cute and then get rid of them because they can't afford them or they're moving- there are so many stray here I can't take the chance!


----------



## Sahria

We've done the 3 rounds of puppy shots so far. We are going to get her rabies booster at a year, and then every 3. I'm still on the fence about the rest.


----------



## DianaB

Not at this point, no. Siena has had way too many reactions from vaccinations (some causing hospitalization) and I think we overvaccinated the first year of her life. I used to think that the people that said "don't vaccinate" were 'crazy', but the more I read up and the more I talk to others, the more I agree.

Her last vaccination was for kennel cough (Feb 2008) and she got very sick, so we do that now through nasal instead of injection. Her rabies was good for 3 years and we just did a titer on her for Parvo/distemper and her antibodies are great, so there is no need. In 2 years, we will recheck titers for parvo, distemper and rabies and see how it goes.

Our holistic vet said a dog with her inflammation/intestine issues will be aggravated by injections so he does not recommend it. For sure we've had less episodes since we stopped vaccinating, although it still feels a bit weird.

If I got a new puppy, I would have to figure out the right way to do it because I wouldn't want to risk any infectious diseases!


----------



## HeidiW

Yes, I follow my vets recommendations. He knows more than I do.


----------



## AniasGSDs

I do very limited vaccinations. They get their 3-year rabies required by law and a Lyme shot because we hike a lot.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Ania, 

The lyme shot is absolutely NOT recommended. Dogs get lyme disease from the shot and it has all sorts of side effects.


----------



## AniasGSDs

Oh great!!!! My vet really insisted on get it because we have a lot of deer ticks here. We hike and track on deer fields and even with protection I've found ticks on the dogs.


----------



## boeselager

Have you ever tried nematodes for your property? it eats up the ticks and does not harm any animals. When you go on hikes, etc off of your property then I would sprinkle DE onto your dog's coat and softly rub it in, but when doing this you should wear a mask. The nematodes are all natural as well as the DE. I sprayed nematodes in my area 2 1/2 years ago and haven't seen 1 tick since and I don't have my dog's on any of that Frontline Plus, etc. I'm on 5 wooded acres too. Just a thought.


----------



## AniasGSDs

Unfortunately, the property doesn't belong to me, but when I do own some, I'll use your suggestion; thanks!


----------



## JillyBean08

I looked at Drake's shot record he had a round at 7 weeks, 10 and 13.

I have him scheduled on Thursday for his rabie and 4th set done. But, now I am actually considering cancelling his 4th set and just getting his rabies shot.

Plus, I don't feel he should get both at the same time.

The shot contains 4 different vaccines plus his rabies shot. Seems like overload to me.


----------



## Branca's Mom

For sure, do the rabies all by itself...


----------



## JillyBean08

Thanks Branca.

The receptionist must have not known and of course I know nothing about these vaccinations. I will call in the morning.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I vaccinate but I try to do it less often and do titers when possible.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> Originally Posted By: boesegsdHave you ever tried nematodes for your property? it eats up the ticks and does not harm any animals. When you go on hikes, etc off of your property then I would sprinkle DE onto your dog's coat and softly rub it in, but when doing this you should wear a mask. The nematodes are all natural as well as the DE. I sprayed nematodes in my area 2 1/2 years ago and haven't seen 1 tick since and I don't have my dog's on any of that Frontline Plus, etc. I'm on 5 wooded acres too. Just a thought.


Sorry for my ignorance, but what exactly is DE?

I live in the middle of bush/lake land and hike everyday in heavy woods that have a lot of wild animals in them, I thought the lime shot was a good one to have?


----------



## sunfluer

I've learned we're over vaccinating our pets. I do the initial vacs and titer thereafter. Once the antibodies are established, additional vacs can potentially be harmful.

The only thing that might be an issue is bordetella for kienneling and maybe some dog training group classes.


----------



## Effie325

Yes, but I do so on a limited basis. I have to give rabies by law- every three years. I do puppy shots, too, but not until 12 weeks and then 16 plus weeks. Then maybe one booster at around 18 months. Usually, that's it for the life of the dog, except for boarding (but I don't board my dogs).


----------



## Kava3

Yes. I vaccinate, until I do more research on the matter, my dogs will continue to get vac's.


----------



## djmcmullan

I refer to both of my Vets.


----------



## SylvieUS

The Husky got all his puppy shots, and Rabies every three years because it is required by law. Because you can't let a husky off-leash (they take off and run till exhausted, it's genetic), he is either in the house or walking on a leash, the rest seem unnecessary to me. I'm a member of the less-is-more club, and he's been a very healthy boy for 9 years.

My Shepherds in the past, I always followed vet recommendations, but the next one I think will follow the puppy shots then rabies only protocol.It's no longer a matter of "If" I get another Shep, but "When"....


----------



## msteelmon

I have the utmost respect for our vet and I follow my vet's recommendations. Fortunately, he takes a conservative approach and is only recommending the basics at the moment. He does suggest the rattlesnake bite vac due to the area we live in but I have mixed feelings about that and haven't done that one yet.


----------



## Judy Sheaffer

My Vet (holistic) stands firm on vacs. Puppy shots only. Rabies every 3 yrs by law. Plus heartworm prevention. That's it. I also feed raw.


----------



## Sequeena

All my dogs get their first vaccinations and the first booster however with all the talk surrounding vaccinations I think I will leave a 3-4 year gap in between each booster.


----------



## angelas

I don't remember whether I replied already or not.

As it stands.  With Shania it is Rabies vax every two years by law. She had her puppy vax (one at 6 weeks and one at 17 weeks) and one adult booster at one year old. She is now 9.

Future dogs will get puppy vax and then titred yearly or every two years. Rabies will be recieved by law.


----------



## DogGone

In the past I’ve always just asked my vet for the yearly rabies vaccine. My vet probably gave our dogs additional vaccines but I never really paid attention to the details. I suspect he just gave my dogs what were required by law. I still don’t know what’s required by law in my state.

Finally I found a cheaper vet and a cheaper vet had a checklist of vaccines that he gave to you to take home and I found it was helpful. Since then I get my adult dogs the following vaccines once a year (except when the rabies virus is only required every three years).

Rabies
Distemper
Hepatitis
Lepto C-1
Parainf
Parvo V
Bord Bronch

I am told that it is recommended to get the kennel cough vaccine twice a year; however I only get it once a year. I don’t board my dog; however I do take it to the vet and to the dog park so I think what’s year might be enough? (your opinion is once a year enough to give some moderate immunity?)

The last dog and I got ( a black GSD) had kennel cough when I first got her. It cost a little over $100 for the veterinary visits and the medicines; so I figured the kennel cough vaccine is probably worth the cost. She was pretty miserable when I first got her though it didn’t seem to be life-threatening yet.

I have a girlfriend that skimmed on the vaccines on her German Shepherds. I don’t even know if she met the legal requirements. She had a sick German Shepherd and asked me to come and look at it. It was very sick and looked like it was suffering, wasting away and starving. She wanted me to recommend food or medicine for the dog; but I insisted that a go to the vet that day as I thought it was suffering and dying. It was so weak it could barely walk. The tests came back positive for Parvo and they estimated that the dog only had about a 50% chance of surviving and it would probably cost about $1000 to try to save it. It was a young dog so I suggested trying to save it. The dog survived and seems to be in good health. It recovered quicker than expected and only cost about $700. It was a cheaper vet clinic and from what I understand the same stay and treatment at a regular vet probably would’ve cost about twice as much. My girlfriend said that she didn’t spend the money on the vaccines to save the money. I told her that the vaccine would have been cheap insurance and are probably well worth the cost. I told her it would’ve been a lot cheaper to get the vaccines.

I'm tempted to try the Guardia vaccine as my dog often gets diarrhea and often drinks from streams and puddles


----------



## Raziel

I got his "initial" puppy shots.
Parvo
Rabies
Lyme (serious tick disease)
Canine Distemper
Bordetella
Coronavirus

Then every 3 years I get his rabies. Thats it.


----------



## DogGone

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> Sorry for my ignorance, but what exactly is DE?


 I think he’s talking about diatomaceous earth. It’s much like a volcanic dust. There are many bugs that it will kill, it’s like microscopic shards of glass. It cuts through the shell of many bugs and they essentially lose their body fluids until they die. Externally it doesn’t do harm to humans and most pets; however it can cause damage to the lungs if inhaled and possibly can cause damage to the eyes. If it is used it is recommended to use a dust mask and to use it outdoors or in a manner that does not stir up much dust.

It’s one of the few things that works on bugs that have developed a tolerance to insecticides. Environmentalists are trying to pull it from the shelves but as one of the few things that works on insecticide tolerant bugs like bedbugs.

I use diatomaceous earth to do a perimeter defense around my yard and house to try to keep roaches and bedbugs and crickets and such out of my house and away from my dog. I am skeptical as to how effective it would be directly on a dog.


----------



## RadarsShadow

I get my Aussie's shots that need to be updated every year, however most of them are a three year shot so there isn't much that she gets, mainly just the one for kennel caugh since she comes with me to the work (groom shop) sometimes. She dose go in every three months for blood work though.


----------



## Baja'smom

Yes, all my animals get regular vaccinations.


----------



## Gib Laut

Dexter got his core puppy boosters and that will hopefully be the last he receives. He will be checked by titers and unless it shows the need for a booster, he won't get one.....

Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines - Rabies Challenge Fund


----------



## Mrs.K

Yes, regularly. Everything that is required by German Law and some other things that are important.


----------



## EchoGSD

I vaccinate fully as my dogs go into many situations and environments: classes, obedience trials, campgrounds, hiking trails, pet stores, nursing homes, elementary schools, etc. The only vaccine I stopped doing was the lymes disease, because research indicates that lymes disease can only be spread if the tick is latched on for 48-36 hours. I give my dogs preventative that kills ticks within 24 hours, so in theory no tick should be alive long enough to transmit the lymes disease. But I do rabies, distemper, parvo, lepto, and bordetella. My rottie was vaccinated for bordetella but got kennel cough anyway @ 14 months (training class? trial? who knows...). Before we knew she was sick she had transmitted it to our GSD, who was living with autoimmune disease. We watched Shiloh literally shrink away for 3 months before we finally had to take her across the bridge. The rottie? She recovered, but her stamina has never ever returned to normal and at 6 years old now she still coughs when she over-exerts. Kennel Cough can be much, much worse than an annoyance.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Yes. I want my dogs to be healthy and if its by law, but if its optional, and no biggie for it then no. Sadly, I have a friend who has not vaccinated her dogs. She claims she knows the consequences, but really she doesn't. I don't think she is fit to own dogs. Not just because she won't vaccinate them, but for other reasons as well.


----------



## Clay

I trust my vet and if he says my buddy needs to be vaccinated, then so be it.


----------



## bianca

Yes Molly has all her vaccinations and so do my cats!


----------



## gsdheeler

I use a Holistic Vet. She not a fan of most of the drug companys. My dogs get puppy vac. plus a one year vac. That's it. I vac. for rabies because the state requires it. 

PAM Alkarah's Havoc of Hollabird CD HT RAE OFP AXP AJP TC 8 yrs
Kenlyn's Red Hot Chili Pepper 5 months


----------



## Mary Beth

Annually for rabies, distemper, parvo and rattlesnake. My previous dogs: Husky Mix lived to 19 years old, Aussie lived to 12 1/2 years old were vaccinated annually.


----------



## goatdude

gets all the required shots. since I take my dog to training classes and board her I have to.


----------



## kiya

All my puppies get what ever the vet says for the first year, including Lyme, Lepto. Then if 1 year booster is needed I do that but after that my horses vet whom I have used for 25 years even said it was not necessary to have booster shots every year. His office practice first went to a 2 year now every 3 years for booster shots. Rabies of course is every 3 years.


----------



## HMV

Until I read about a dog dying from too many vaccinations I will always air on the side of precaution and get them done regularly.


----------



## JKlatsky

I vaccinate but I try to stretch them out as much as possible. I will do my puppy vaccines at 8,12,and 16 weeks. I usually wait to do rabies until 20 weeks. Generally I'll try and work with a 3yr vaccinne protocol instead of an annual vaccine. Of course I do make sure my dogs are vaccinated because I sometimes have to board my dogs or enroll them in classes.


----------



## RubySlippers

I stretch out Ruby's as much as possible. I do the 3 year for rabies. And we do Bordatella when we are PUSHED to by boarding her for a couple days. We've done the kennel cough thing, no good. I don't give her anything else. 

OH! I have also given her the rattlesnake vaccine- last year. It was just perfect weather and we were seeing them, and her kennel is PERFECT placement for those critters to get water and shade, an we were taking her hiking a bunch... just a bunch of reasons thrown into the mix for it.


----------



## JudynRich

When I was in my teens I nursed a gsd mix through parvo...very scary (I slept on the floor by him for a week-it was touch and go. We live in a very populated area which increases the chance of non-immunized pets. So, we do vaccinate. We asked the vet about the rattlesnake vaccine, and he said there is not a lot of evidence that it is effective, so we declined.


----------



## guitarest

Yes, I also do oral flea preventive, heart worm preventive; and yearly vet visits. They are members of the family right? Right now Willie and Sarge are laying within 12 foot of me in my master bedroom and totally tired from a long hot walk outside.


----------



## Rescue Girl

*Hmm*

Well, I read through some of the posts of folks that have had bad experiences with shots. I personally take our dogs as many places with us as possible. Because of that, I have no idea what bacterias and viruses they may come in contact with. I've decided to vaccinate mine. I suppose it has always been custom and practice. Plus, if I use a boarding facility or doggy daycare, I have to have them immunized. 

I live in southern CA and parvo has been really bad here. I usually get the DHLPP , Bordatella (it can be injected if they don't like the nose drops) and of course Rabies.

Speaking of s----y vets, the one my folks had been using as a vet and boarding facility tried to make my mom give her dogs an influenza shot in order to board. We've come to realize a lot of vets pad their bills will unnecessary items and make you feel like a bad owner if you decline.

Our new vet is great. He's a quiet man, but he cares about the animals, not his wallet.


----------



## Elliehanna

I vaccinate all my dogs, our older dog (he is going to be 11, and is disabled) due to his situation is not getting vacc'ed any more, but his rabies is not truly due for 2 more years since he was vacc'ed last year. Goren got his puppy shots and rabies and will keep getting rabies as state law dictates, Lola has gotten her puppy shots and her rabies is going to be the end of this month or sometime next month, then rabies as state law dictates.


----------



## DangerousBeauty

Only what the law requires. I won't ever board my dog. None of my friends do either since they just drop their dog off at my place. lol. I have been 'pet sitting' since middle school. I did work in a kennel originally and always felt so bad for the dogs there.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

We vaccinate... but.. I am curious how important SOME are... like Bordatella? Gizmo just missed hers so I have to get hold of the vet... but she's NEVER around other dogs, EXCEPT at the vet.... never boarded or kenneled, etc.


----------



## Relayer

I can't believe this thread still lives.


----------



## onyx'girl

Because it is important? 
I was at my vet today and the office staff answered a phone call...our county is doing a rabies/license sweep starting today. I bet the phones are ringing off the hook for people updating their licenses.
Anyway the tech asked if the person wanted a one yr or three yr rabies vax, without explaining they are the same thing. This ticks me off, they are just making $ without giving the clueless owners information that should not be hidden. I know if you have an elderly dog, you may just say one year, but really they are the exact same injection.
If you aren't boarding a dog, the bordatella vax is not needed, and the dog can still get kennel cough from the vax or even if exposed. My local AKC kennel training club requires all vax if you take classes there(along with other training places), one reason I started going to a SchH club instead. I don't see the need for all the vax to keep updated if my dogs have gone thru the series of puppy shots. I'll probably do titers when my dogs hit 7 yrs old to be sure they are still immune to the disease they are vaccinating against.


----------



## Relayer

Well of course it's important... to vaccinate your dog!! Duh!! Education is a marvelous thing.


----------



## onyx'girl

But over-vaccination is not marvelous...education is key, for sure.


----------



## Relayer

onyx'girl said:


> But over-vaccination is not marvelous...education is key, for sure.


Education is best, but I'd also rather see over vaccination in ignorance. Just saying.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Jane.. thanks  

I keep Cullen vaccinated against Bordatella because we will be going to shows, competitions, etc.. along with schutzhund training, though they don't require it.. but Giz... well she lives on her bed or sprawled on the floor. She has gotten old, and though she gets SUPER excited when she hears WALK or sees a leash... about 6 or so houses down, she is tired and wants to turn back.. so we don't really take her too many places


----------



## cagirl

Riley will only get Rabies from here on out but I had a schedule that I worked with my vet did she was fresh out of school and it went like this.
Puppy shots 3 weeks apart for 3 sets
booster at 1 year
booster at 3 years
booster at 5 years 
then no more but rabies because of law


----------



## acillaton

I trust my vet. I know she does't try to sell me any bull$#^@. So... whatever she recommends


----------



## mehpenn

DHPP, Bordatella and Rabies. Rabies are now once every three years, everything else once a year.


----------



## olskool53

acillaton said:


> I trust my vet. I know she does't try to sell me any bull$#^@. So... whatever she recommends


With all due respect..........I did too. Then we found a lump on my 7 year olds hind leg in 8 weeks it went from a walnut to a cantaloupe, yes cancer we lost her way to early! Most likely from the yearly vaccines. I think we all need to question what were doing to our pets. I don't blame the Vets I truely believe there doing what they think is the right thing. My question is is it right for my pet?


----------



## mssandslinger

i really do not want to vax my dogs again for rabies after puppyhood. its so bad for their bodies and bones it makes me sad to know that i have to by law give them something unhealthy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

mssandslinger said:


> i really do not want to vax my dogs again for rabies after puppyhood. its so bad for their bodies and bones it makes me sad to know that i have to by law give them something unhealthy.


Its not that bad, you just have to be cautious and careful about it. I would rather my dogs be vaccinated against rabies because if they scratched or bit someone they would automatically be put down because they don't have the vaccination.(That of course varies by state.)

My dogs get their rabies vaccination when we get our reminder in the mail.


----------



## mssandslinger

Yea i dont want them to get sick in the rare case, but i just read that the shot breaks down the cartilage in the their joints and is hard on their system in general.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

mssandslinger said:


> Yea i dont want them to get sick in the rare case, but i just read that the shot breaks down the cartilage in the their joints and is hard on their system in general.


That seems a little far fetched IMO.


----------



## mssandslinger

I agree, it is far fetched, i just keep getting people who tell me how bad it is and im paranoid i guess.


----------



## vicky2200

yes. I get what is required + what I think will be beneficial based on my dogs lifestyle. My vet is pretty good about telling me if the vaccine is needed or not ( like when I found out a previous vet was pushing a vaccine that prevented something that hadnt been found in the US for a ridiculous number of years-- clearly i cant recall the details) I do not however buy vaccines in stores and give them myself. I know someone who does-- that just doesnt seem safe to me.


----------



## Toffifay

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Its not that bad, you just have to be cautious and careful about it. I would rather my dogs be vaccinated against rabies because if they scratched or bit someone they would automatically be put down because they don't have the vaccination.(That of course varies by state.)
> 
> My dogs get their rabies vaccination when we get our reminder in the mail.


Once, when I was young and stupid , I let my dog's rabies vac expire and he got into a fight with a raccoon. (This was a mini dachshund, not a shepherd) I took him to my Vet and they doctored up his wounds and then promptly turned me into the animal control! They would not let me have my dog! They said that they could either confiscate my dog and put him to sleep!!!! or...quarantine him for six months at my expense! Holy Cra*p! I was a starving student at the time. They did say that if they deemed my house safe, I could quarantine him in my home. Luckily, they said my house was sufficient and I was allowed to keep him. But, I was not to ever let him outside for six months!

I asked the Animal Control Officer how many cases of rabies in raccoons in the county they had had, and she said none. Soooooooooooo, in short, they mean business and it's best to get that rabies vac!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Toffifay said:


> Once, when I was young and stupid , I let my dog's rabies vac expire and he got into a fight with a raccoon. (This was a mini dachshund, not a shepherd) I took him to my Vet and they doctored up his wounds and then promptly turned me into the animal control! They would not let me have my dog! They said that they could either confiscate my dog and put him to sleep!!!! or...quarantine him for six months at my expense! Holy Cra*p! I was a starving student at the time. They did say that if they deemed my house safe, I could quarantine him in my home. Luckily, they said my house was sufficient and I was allowed to keep him. But, I was not to ever let him outside for six months!
> 
> I asked the Animal Control Officer how many cases of rabies in raccoons in the county they had had, and she said none. Soooooooooooo, in short, they mean business and it's best to get that rabies vac!


There have been racoons in my area, as well as possums, and recently we had a wild bat that rabies.


----------



## notthereyet0

My 13 year old GS has had a reaction to her vaccinations in the past few years. I choose to keep her away from other dogs and not jeopardize her further by getting her vaccinated. She is doing pretty well for her age. I know some would disagree but at least she is still around for us to enjoy her.


----------



## GSD_Xander

I'm going to be getting most of what my vet recommends - they have a GSD so, I trust their judgment. Based on my lifestyle and where we'll be traveling and what we'll be doing I think it will wind up being most vaccines. 

I don't particularly like vaccines but I have personally seen Parvo and Kennel Cough - I know I don't ever want to risk my dog getting either of those but I don't want to over-vaccinate either. 

My other dog got her series of puppy vac's and then gets her yearly rabies but since she got her puppy shots I haven't gotten her many more unless they were necessary and she is doing great.


----------



## Heagler870

Yes


----------



## twinsons

yes, sure. I don't want them to get sick or something happen.


----------



## King&Skylar

I do. Skylar goes to my mothers kennel a lot so we have to worry about kennel cough on top of the regular stuff.


----------



## twinson

Of course I do.


----------



## westallkennel

I give the reguired rabies as by the law. Working for a vet I learned that there is no difference between the one year or three year vacine. The job also required that I have a proventative rabies vacine. It is a series of three shots. Some people can take the shot with no problem I was sick for weeks with fevers and joint pains. dogs can't tell us what they feel. I choose not to subject them to more then they need.


----------



## EdBud

Uh...yea. Duh.


----------



## Jelyons

Some vets say every 3 years (rabies too) but some countys will not give a _License unless they have had a rabies vac every year. Some say every 7 years. I think you should look at your area. Even here in Florida each area has it's own problems. I give my dogs vacs every 3 years.
_


----------



## bruiser

*I do...*

Yes, my dog get vaccines from our holistic vet who gives them in stages when it's a pup so the vaccine doesn't overwhelm his system and then I follow it with some homeopathic substance (can't remember the name of hand that helps him absorb it). My vet also comes to my home to treat my dogs and that way she can also get clues from their environment if there's anything else going on. Sometimes it's good to live in a small town!aw:aw:


----------



## Catu

Absolutely yes.

where I do live not to vaccine is almost a death sentence for parvo or distemper. IF there is a risk in vaccination the risk of infections are 1,000 higher.


----------



## crittersitter

I get the essentials the first year then nothing but rabies as required by law. We over vaccinate our pets way too much After many years of sick dogs and extensive research I have come to the conclusion that we create more problems than we prevent by over vaccination. A healthy diet, minimal vaccination and exposure to chemicals are the key to a long life for our best friends.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Yes, of course.


----------



## spidermilk

bruiser said:


> My vet also comes to my home to treat my dogs and that way she can also get clues from their environment if there's anything else going on. Sometimes it's good to live in a small town!aw:aw:



That sounds awesome!

I vaccinate. Dax interacts with a lot of other dogs and we take him to all kind of places where other dogs go. I am getting the Bordatella vaccine because we will have to board him for a week and maybe for other short periods during the summer. I do see the sense in doing titers or a 3 year vaccine schedule (or longer) but to me- not vaccinating at all is not an option.


----------



## Hachiak

Absolutely!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Absolutely we get a reminder through the post every year from our vets practice! Its addressed to Nero himself its so cute that he gets his own mail! Even if it isn't the news he had hoped for! DOH a trip to the vets!!!!!!! Nreo's words not mine!!


----------



## evybear15

Baxter is only 6 1/2 months old, and has had the necessary puppy shots, but spaced out farther than is "standard". We see a holistic vet for him, and he has been full of wonderful information. We have plenty of time to decide on future vaccinations, but at this rate, I believe we will just be doing the mandatory rabies vaccine now that he has had his puppy shots. I don't need to get vaccinated for everything on a yearly basis, so I don't understand why it would be necessary for a dog to do so! But at the same time, I fully respect other viewpoints. I simply encourage people to look into the topic, rather than going along with what they are used to. After that, it's entirely their choice!


----------



## wolfstraum

Rabies as required by law.

Puppies get puppy shots 3 times as recommended....they MUST get the followup vaccines a year later in my contract....at 2.5ish, when the DHLPP (combos or singly) would be due again, I am on the fence - titers would be acceptable...older dogs (over 4 or 5) only get rabies as required by law....

One of my pups (that I bred) did get distemper - I am not clear on what happened at the year point - late or titred and ok - he developed problems, and after a long, expensive, hard fought battle, had to be humanely euthanized at approximately 25 months old, leaving behind a totally devastated owner and breeder ....so the first series and the followup are a must in my opinion.

Lee


----------



## Chowgal

I do rabies because of the law and also because I KNOW there's a lot of wild critters around my house(raccoons, opposums, coyotes, etc.)


----------



## Deuce

I can't remember if i've added to this thread yet or not so forgive me if I have...lol.

Yes, I get Deuce vaccinated. He got all of his puppy shots and I just got his yearly rabbies done on the 5th as it was coming up for renewal (MD law required it yearly). He also has his bordetalla (sp?) as we do plan on going out of town this year overnight and he will need to be kenneled.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy

give my doggie shots just like we do to ourselves. unfortunately my ex (who i got the dog from) was 6 years behind including RABIES!! i had no clue he was so irresponsible on that as well. He's all caught up. I don't want something to happen to him. course i vaccinate


----------



## BGSD

I vaccinate, but I'm also concerned about over-vaccination.


----------



## mssandslinger

I dont like vaccinating my pups. i hate the rabies one. i heard it deteriorates their joints.


----------



## Verivus

I'll do DAPP as a puppy and rabies. At 1 year I do the 3 year rabies. At 7 years DAPP booster. Every 3 years I titer.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I do vaccinate as a puppy and when required by law. Other than that, I just do titers every couple years.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

mssandslinger said:


> I dont like vaccinating my pups. i hate the rabies one. i heard it deteriorates their joints.


That is NOT true. It is probably your city or state to vaccinate your dogs. So I would do it. And if your dog attacks or bites someone and they find out your dog is NOT vaccinate your dog will be put down.


----------



## lucy82

*Yes!!!!!!*

YES!!! Both of my dogs <<and my ferret>> are up to date on their vaccinations.


----------



## Dlilly

I give my dogs the ones,like Rabies, that are required by law. Since I'm fostering, they both just got a Bordetella shot.


----------



## Sue Smart

Just got my reminder letter from my Vet - just have to find their cards now.


----------



## Bee

Yes. There's a high incidence of parvo and distemper in my area, there's no way I'd chance my pets getting anything on those lines. I've only ever vaccinated up to the pet being 8yrs old. Before the vets became more monetary focussed that was the recommendation as the dogs have built up good immune systems by then(unless you had a dog who was predisposed to being an "illy"). Do people do this in the states also?


----------



## kaycee71

*Yes!*

YES!!! (that's a loud, resounding YES) I have seen too many dogs suffer & be put down due to preventable disease & I would never forgive myself if any of my pets were to become exposed to a preventable disease. I'm all for the things like HeartGuard & Advantix II as well. Western medicine is an awesome thing & many animals (including us humans) are living longer because of the medications & advances made. I think immunization shots are a wonderful thing. If you've ever seen a dog suffer &/or die from bordatella or parvo, you know what I mean.


----------



## GSDMUM

Yes, we need them to board them when we go on vacation. We board them on a farm that has the best facilities around. I had a dog when I was a child that was not vaccinated and he contracted rabies.
What we do though is to limit as much exposure to vaccines as we can by having antibody titers done each year. When they come back as still immune, we skip the vaccine as they do cause problems in the long run.


----------



## GSDMUM

Jessiewessie99 said:


> That is NOT true. It is probably your city or state to vaccinate your dogs. So I would do it. And if your dog attacks or bites someone and they find out your dog is NOT vaccinate your dog will be put down.


We had feral cats in the neighborhood that carried rabies. We don't take chances!


----------



## SaberCt

I've been researching this topic a lot ever since I've decided a few years back I wanted to have a dog of my own.

I'll do the puppy sets and the usual diseases, and anything else my vet or breeder might recommend, especially for the local area. And two weeks after, a follow-up titer test to make sure the vaccines worked, but beyond that I'm not going to do "boosters" (except for required rabies). Knowing how the immune system works, routine boosters are unnecessary, and routine titer tests don't provide a complete accurate picture to your dog's immunity (unless they are done a few weeks after immunization.)

I know any vet telling me otherwise, is likely doing it for money, rather than the animal's well-being, and if he tries to argue with me (I was surprised to hear that from others in here!), I'm definitely finding a new vet.


----------



## kkalligher

I do as my vet suggests. In over 50 years of dog ownership I have never noticed a problem with vaccines.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Yes after Daisy had parvo be cause I did not have a titer done and I almost lost her I dont miss vacs. I did not know about the age and vac issue and will talk to my vet and friend who is a vet and a GSD owner about it. I want my two who are 11 and 8 to get the right tx for their life stage.


----------



## msvette2u

Titers don't mean anything really, other than a nice way for the vet to earn some easy money.

We follow these guidelines for our own pets and the rescues.
Community Practice Vaccination Protocols from the College of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## prophecy

Yes I do. Not all of the available vaccines,but yes to puppy shots(5 way),rabies/distemper.

I don't do the Lymes,bortadella,canine flu and rattlesnake ones at all.The distemper(wich is reccommended yearly) I give on the same schedule as rabies the first year set at 1 yr then every 3yrs thereafter.


----------



## Kokette

Of course.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

Lost an 8-week-old German Shepherd to parvo once (back in the days when parvo was a "new" vaccination), almost lost my beagle pup to it when she contracted it between her puppy series, and it cost a small fortune to save her, plus about 6 weeks of me hand feeding her cottage cheese, rice and chicken broth mixture. So yes on parvo and coronavirus. I live in a place where coyotes, raccoons, possums, etc. are everywhere, where people from the city dump dogs, so yes on rabies and distemper. Buddy used to go to the dog park, so yes on kennel cough for him last year. My beagle once got pinworms and her intestines were bleeding (another hospitalization and recovery period). So yes on Interceptor. I have ticks, fleas and mosquitoes in my rural grounds. So yes on Frontline.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

LaciesMom said:


> I get what the law requires (rabies & distemper) and, until this year - didn't bother with the bortadella (man, that sucks - IN the nose! Poor puppers) - but *if* we ever need to go away overnight withut the pups - the vets won't board the crew unless they have it - so I had them give it ...


There's an injectable for bordatella.


----------



## msvette2u

Always and only 5 ways here, every 3yrs. after their puppy vaccines and then a vaccine a year after their puppy series. 
Oh, and rabies as required by law.


----------



## Pooka14

Most definitely - yes! He gets the 3 yr shot for rabies and several other vaccinations.


----------



## Waffle Iron

I get routine shots as proscribed by my vet on a regular basis, including all the basics such as Rabies, etc.


----------



## gmcwife1

Yes. 

We do the puppy shots, then rabies/distemper and for the dogs that are in 4-H and with other dogs they get their bordatella shot too.


----------



## Gharrissc

I tried the rabies only schedule with my Cattle Dog and she came down with a really bad case of Kennel Cough. My vet is in agreement that animals are overvacciniated,and is trying to get the other doctors on board with a limited vaccine schedule. I do vaccinate every year right now.


----------



## Blitz-Degen

Rabies and Distemper is required in California City, CA and Parvo is HIGHLY recommended here as it's supposedly "in the air". I plan on buying the second round of parvo shot from the local feed store and doing it myself like the breeder did. Vets here are expensive. I do what is required by law, and will only do so until a medical need means it may be necessary.


----------



## TaZoR

I get the required vaccines, but urge everyone to research vaccines before deciding on the recommended ones. Vaccines are a big part of any veterinarians income and therefore a conflict of interest unfortunately may come into play. As with any medical facility the drug companies offer substantial perks and bonuses for pushing new meds, vaccines, products..

I am in no way saying all vets are greedy or bad. Just saying..do your homework before making decisions.


----------



## Cheerful1

Yes; Joey needed a rabies vaccine in order to get a dog license. 

He also has received the following vaccines: Distemper/Hepatitis/Parvo; Canine Flu; Bordetella; Lyme; Leptospira


----------



## GatorBytes

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> Lost an 8-week-old German Shepherd to parvo once (back in the days when parvo was a "new" vaccination), almost lost my beagle pup to it when she contracted it between her puppy series, and it cost a small fortune to save her, plus about 6 weeks of me hand feeding her cottage cheese, rice and chicken broth mixture. So yes on parvo and coronavirus. I live in a place where coyotes, raccoons, possums, etc. are everywhere, where people from the city dump dogs, so yes on rabies and distemper. Buddy used to go to the dog park, so yes on kennel cough for him last year. My beagle once got pinworms and her intestines were bleeding (another hospitalization and recovery period). So yes on Interceptor. I have ticks, fleas and mosquitoes in my rural grounds. So yes on Frontline.


The problem w/parvo is it is usually contracted before the "vaccine" protocal is administered, if they got parvo, were saved then they already have immunity.

Kennel cough is self limiting and will run its coarse on it's own (and is a bacteria from the same strain as whooping cough in people) w/nutritional supportive therapies

Coronavirus is a vaccine looking for a disease...there is limited evidence that "corona" 

Yes to parvo, yes to distemper...no to lyme, lepto, kennel cough (bacterial invaders, you cannot immunize against a bacteria, only a virus)


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Mikko got puppy shots, a year booster, and another booster at 5 years old- but that's it! And if I could do it over, I would have chosen to titer instead at 5 years old. 
He also got a rabies shot at 4 months, 1 year later, then 3 years later. He is due in January I believe. My county now allows titers for this so I will be doing that instead of another shot.

I limit vaccines because 
1: certain diseases are most prevelant and most serious in puppies- so why keep vaccinating as an adult? 
2: some diseases are so rare, it's not worth risking health due to over-vaccinating 
3: some, for things like kennel cough, are useless because there are so many strains they can get it anyway, and if they do get it, a healthy dog will recover just fine- it's just a cold!
4: vaccines last for wayyy longer than a year! Even the AAHA is finally starting to recognize this as this and changed their protocol to every three years. Why any vet still recommends yearly vaccines is beyond me.

edit: changed AVMA to AAHA


----------



## Jax08

The AVMA changed their protocol? The AAHA changed theirs from 3 years to 5-7 years in their new recommendation this year.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Jax08 said:


> The AVMA changed their protocol? The AAHA changed theirs from 3 years to 5-7 years in their new recommendation this year.


 
Sorry! I read a link on the AVMA website to the AAHA protocol. I fixed my post.


----------



## Jax08

The AAHA just upped their recommendation.  One shot is 5 years and the other is 7 years but can't remember which is which.

My old vet has an AAHA sticker in their reception area proudly proclaiming they are members...as they insist on vaccinating yearly in the back.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Jax08 said:


> The AAHA just upped their recommendation.  One shot is 5 years and the other is 7 years but can't remember which is which.
> 
> My old vet has an AAHA sticker in their reception area proudly proclaiming they are members...as they insist on vaccinating yearly in the back.


 
That's even better! Thanks for the info!


----------



## GatorBytes

There is no protocol when it comes to our dogs health

Titer, titer, titer, titer...every few years, not annually

You give the req'd shots (ones against virus's not bacteria's), titer next year...if the have immunity....titer at 10 yrs. it ain't goinin away

Read up on the health consequences of vaccines and vaccine adjuvants (Aluminum) and the effect on neurological disorders...DM, seizures etc.

A well informed dog owner, is a dogs best friend


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

GatorBytes said:


> There is no protocol when it comes to our dogs health


 
I agree. But I think it's great that groups like the AAHA are recognizing that vaccines last a lot longer than one year and have changed their protocol to reflect that. Too many pet owners are scared into yearly vaccinations because their vet says they should do it, and they don't want to trust some people over the internet telling them otherwise.

I've had friends tell me that they vaccinate yearly for everything because they love their dog and don't want them to get sick and just listen to what the vet tells them. If vets start following the guidelines set forth by groups like the AAHA, that is a big step towards the general public limiting vaccines for their pets.


----------



## GatorBytes

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I agree. But I think it's great that groups like the AAHA are recognizing that vaccines last a lot longer than one year and have changed their protocol to reflect that. Too many pet owners are scared into yearly vaccinations because their vet says they should do it, and they don't want to trust some people over the internet telling them otherwise.
> 
> I've had friends tell me that they vaccinate yearly for everything because they love their dog and don't want them to get sick and just listen to what the vet tells them. If vets start following the guidelines set forth by groups like the AAHA, that is a big step towards the general public limiting vaccines for their pets.


Very true...I just go so p.o'd that is put forth that will "last" 1 yr, 5 yr or other...who says...they should advise that at 5 yrs. titer and IF no immunity, vaccinate...but there will be.

Good job to the person starting this thread and opening up this discussion....there are dog owners who say "well, of coarse I vaccinate" and "I don't understand why he has cancer I vaccinated every year" and "My vet says it has to be done"


----------



## GatorBytes

29,175 views of this thread...that's 29,175 people who now have food for thought


----------



## Elektra2167

Question: for those of you who are minimal vaccination (which I agree with) lets say you have a rescue come in that has been vaccinated every year, do you worry about the others? 
Here is my dilemma. My better half insists the dogs should be vaccinated annually because they go everywhere. I have never had a problem only vaccinating every 3 years and am trying to be convincing. But I have a couple girls that at this point do not go everywhere and am wondering if I am putting them at risk by not keeping them on the same schedule. My thought is no, they will be fine, and probably better off, but just wondering what everyone else thought?


----------



## GatorBytes

Elektra2167 said:


> Question: for those of you who are minimal vaccination (which I agree with) lets say you have a rescue come in that has been vaccinated every year, do you worry about the others?
> Here is my dilemma. My better half insists the dogs should be vaccinated annually because they go everywhere. I have never had a problem only vaccinating every 3 years and am trying to be convincing. But I have a couple girls that at this point do not go everywhere and am wondering if I am putting them at risk by not keeping them on the same schedule. My thought is no, they will be fine, and probably better off, but just wondering what everyone else thought?


If they have all been vaccinated just once in their life...then that's all that matters. They have immunity, no matter if one group had yearly (too much), or every three (still too much)...Don't stress...if your dog gets lepto for example, probably got a mutated strain (or that's what yo will be told), or got it from the vaccine...


----------



## Jax08

GatorBytes said:


> If they have all been vaccinated just once in their life...then that's all that matters. They have immunity, no matter if one group had yearly (too much), or every three (still too much)...


I"m sorry but that is not correct and is dangerous to people reading this thinking that after one shot they are safe. Most dogs have immunity after their puppy shots and one year. Most. Not all. 

Immunity is based on many things, including genetics. Some people titer their dogs when they are 4 years. One person on this board titered after the puppy shots and found their dog was not protected. I believe it was Sunflowers.

But to say that dogs are protected if they've been vaccinated once in their life is a false statement.


----------



## Jax08

Elektra2167 said:


> Question: for those of you who are minimal vaccination (which I agree with) lets say you have a rescue come in that has been vaccinated every year, do you worry about the others?
> Here is my dilemma. My better half insists the dogs should be vaccinated annually because they go everywhere. I have never had a problem only vaccinating every 3 years and am trying to be convincing. But I have a couple girls that at this point do not go everywhere and am wondering if I am putting them at risk by not keeping them on the same schedule. My thought is no, they will be fine, and probably better off, but just wondering what everyone else thought?


They do not need to be vaccinated yearly because they go everywhere. Where they do will not affect their immunity. AAHA recommendations, based on their studies, WERE every 3 years. Their new guidelines say the immunities last 5yrs or greater and 7 yrs or greater. That means you wouldn't even have to titer until the dogs were 6 years old.

Why don't you titer and see where their levels are? It costs about $80 to test for both Parvo and Distemper. Jax had her puppy shots and her 1 yr. Her titer levels were high enough that my vet told me not to even bother titering again.


----------



## Hinotori

We get rabies shots on state schedule. Others are as needed to let us board our dogs. We really don't have a choice on that. 

My schipperke who was 15 had only had the rabies as required for the last 4 years of her life. She only went out for a few walks on the property and mostly lived in the house, so the vet didn't feel she needed them. She travelled with us and didn't board anywhere. 

Now the vet suggested some anti-parasite pill that prevents fleas and worms recently, but said that since we get fecal checks every 6 months, we really don't need to worry about it since what we do works. That only came up because Athena our GSD likes to kill and eat vermin.


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorBytes said:


> If they have all been vaccinated just once in their life...then that's all that matters. They have immunity, no matter if one group had yearly (too much), or every three (still too much)...Don't stress...if your dog gets lepto for example, probably got a mutated strain (or that's what yo will be told), or got it from the vaccine...


I Was generalizing to the question I quoted as it asks if a rescue comes in that has been vaccinated every yr. vs. hers who were every three. I did not give advice to specifically say that once in life is fine...actually that is most not all, and I do say lower down, to do the first year (puppy then titer before next.



Elektra2167 said:


> Question: for those of you who are minimal vaccination (which I agree with) lets say you have a rescue come in that has been vaccinated every year, do you worry about the others?
> Here is my dilemma. My better half insists the dogs should be vaccinated annually because they go everywhere. I have never had a problem only vaccinating every 3 years and am trying to be convincing. But I have a couple girls that at this point do not go everywhere and am wondering if I am putting them at risk by not keeping them on the same schedule. My thought is no, they will be fine, and probably better off, but just wondering what everyone else thought?


No less dangerous then people advising just change food and if fine it was the food, negating from deeper issues...but some people do that too. Or advise on Fish oil doses at 4x the human dose, w/o taking into consideration that fish oils can cause bleeding disorders...now that's dangerous...hmmmm



Jax08 said:


> I"m sorry but that is not correct and is dangerous to people reading this thinking that after one shot they are safe. Most dogs have immunity after their puppy shots and one year. Most. Not all.
> 
> Immunity is based on many things, including genetics. Some people titer their dogs when they are 4 years. One person on this board titered after the puppy shots and found their dog was not protected. I believe it was Sunflowers.
> 
> But to say that dogs are protected if they've been vaccinated once in their life is a false statement.


I recant my statement...give puppy shots...in one yr. get titers...if antibodies present, don't vaccinate. If no immunity, vaccinate...but if there was no immunity, it is likely no matter how many times you vaccinate it won't take, but the aluminum will...


----------



## GatorBytes

Hinotori said:


> We get rabies shots on state schedule. Others are as needed to let us board our dogs. We really don't have a choice on that.
> 
> My schipperke who was 15 had only had the rabies as required for the last 4 years of her life. She only went out for a few walks on the property and mostly lived in the house, so the vet didn't feel she needed them. She travelled with us and didn't board anywhere.
> 
> Now the vet suggested some anti-parasite pill that prevents fleas and worms recently, but said that since we get fecal checks every 6 months, we really don't need to worry about it since what we do works. That only came up because Athena our GSD likes to kill and eat vermin.


People need more vets like yours..


----------



## lzver

Just want to understand this. Jake is 6 months and is current with all vaccinations he should have at his age. Does he need to be vaccinated again 1 year after last vaccination and then you can titer? Our vet does support owners that want to titer and choose not to vacinate if levels are high enough.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Hinotori said:


> Now the vet suggested some anti-parasite pill that prevents fleas and worms recently, but said that since we get fecal checks every 6 months, we really don't need to worry about it since what we do works. That only came up because Athena our GSD likes to kill and eat vermin.


Is it for heartworms too? Fecals don't check for heartworms.

Heartworms might not be a problem in your area, so maybe it's not a concern.


----------



## Jax08

lzver said:


> Just want to understand this. Jake is 6 months and is current with all vaccinations he should have at his age. Does he need to be vaccinated again 1 year after last vaccination and then you can titer? Our vet does support owners that want to titer and choose not to vacinate if levels are high enough.


You can do it either way. If you really want to do minimal vaccinations, then titer. I vaccinated for the 1 year booster and then titered this year (she's 4 1/2 now).

The puppy shot series of 3 is because they don't know when the mother's immunity wears off so they hit it every 4 weeks starting at 8 weeks. If immunity is immunity is immunity as I suspect it is from what I"ve read then the 1 yr booster did absolutely nothing so if I had to do it over again, I would have titered at 1 yr instead of vaccinating.

Health care is really a personal decision. Nobody should feel they have to follow a certain agenda because someone else screams louder. Read the information and make the decision you are comfortable with.


----------



## Elektra2167

Jax08 said:


> They do not need to be vaccinated yearly because they go everywhere. Where they do will not affect their immunity. AAHA recommendations, based on their studies, WERE every 3 years. Their new guidelines say the immunities last 5yrs or greater and 7 yrs or greater. That means you wouldn't even have to titer until the dogs were 6 years old.
> 
> Why don't you titer and see where their levels are? It costs about $80 to test for both Parvo and Distemper. Jax had her puppy shots and her 1 yr. Her titer levels were high enough that my vet told me not to even bother titering again.


My first SAR dog had his last vax at about 6 yrs old, and didn't have another one except rabies (which the vet gave him for free because he was working which was really nice of him) and we just titered after that. I did the same thing with Rad but recently with all the people coming in from out of state for seminars and working with the strange dogs, I guess hubby is just being overly protective. I'll show him the new recommendations and see if we can't come to a compromise. Thanks


----------



## Jax08

More vaccinations does not increase immunity. From what I've read, it actually decreases immunity in puppies because they have to fight off the vaccine. We have alot of ppl coming in from the south and I heard HW as a concern but I don't think ppl realize that mosquito's can't survive our winters so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Jax08 said:


> More vaccinations does not increase immunity. From what I've read, it actually decreases immunity in puppies because they have to fight off the vaccine. We have alot of ppl coming in from the south and I heard HW as a concern but I don't think ppl realize that mosquito's can't survive our winters so it shouldn't be an issue.



Lucky! I hate having to give heartworm meds every month...

Elektra- my dog is also around a lot of other dogs (agility trials, dog park, foster dogs, etc), but I'm not worried because my dog has already had vaccines and as Jax said, more vaccinations does not increase immunity. 
I even had a foster who had kennel cough. I didn't realize right away and he and Mikko shared a water dish but Mikko didn't get it. I don't know why-he's only had one kennel cough vaccine five years ago when he was boarded-maybe it's just because he has a good immune system from being fed a good diet and getting good exercise.


----------



## GatorBytes

lzver said:


> Just want to understand this. Jake is 6 months and is current with all vaccinations he should have at his age. Does he need to be vaccinated again 1 year after last vaccination and then you can titer? Our vet does support owners that want to titer and choose not to vacinate if levels are high enough.


Thats great your vet supports blood work before vaccines.

Then likely the best person to speak to....remember a year is a guildline at second shots...and although I am a big supporter of not immunizing yearly...mine was 3x before I made decision to stop and only after consulting with a DVM/holistic vet...


----------



## Hinotori

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Is it for heartworms too? Fecals don't check for heartworms.
> 
> Heartworms might not be a problem in your area, so maybe it's not a concern.


Heartworm isn't an issue here. I've had that conversation with the vet as well because we had to have the little dog on prevention when we were living in Virginia.


----------



## Tulip

I do rabies and bordetella yearly for all my dogs


----------



## ImaginaryBee

I only give Bella the rabies shot, as it is required. I do am not comfortable with all of the shots required for dogs and kids. My children and dog get only what I feel is necessary and nothing else. I think a lot of people vaccinate blindly and really feel like more research needs to be done on their part before that decision is made.


----------



## Zeeva

zeusandzena said:


> Do you vaccinate your dog/dogs?


Yes of course I do.


----------



## wolfy dog

Rabies because it is legally required. He got his distemper and parvo shots twice as a pup and that will be it. No more of that.


----------



## lovemypets

Yes, always.....I'm not worried.


----------



## briantw

Yup. My dogs play with other dogs almost daily so it's probably best to keep the shots up to date.

Speaking of, my GSD goes in for his bordatella this week.


----------



## Cheerful1

We got Joey in August 2011. He was almost 6 years old. His former owner (family member) did not keep up with Joey's shots. We brought him to the vet in October 2011 for: Rabies; Canine Flu, Bordetella-Parainfluenza; Lyme; Leptospira.

He has an appointment with the vet this Thursday for these shots (except for the rabies, which is a 3-year shot).

We were told by the family member (and his pet nutritionist) that getting shots every year weaken the dog.

Now we're having second thoughts about the shots. 

We already give Joey monthly heartworm medicine, and flea & tick medicine.

My husband said, ask your friends on the forum what they think.


----------



## GatorBytes

Cheerful1 - please see this recent thread - skip to permalinks #'s 16 thru 30 (approx. and read Momto2GSDS links)...faster then trying to explain and she gives it straight and with examples from personal exp.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/191906-licking-lips-bad-breath-vomiting-2.html


----------



## Cheerful1

GatorBytes - I will check it out, thanks.

How does titering work, if I wanted to do that now instead of the shots?

Are vets receptive to titering vs. shots?


----------



## GatorBytes

Cheerful1 said:


> GatorBytes - I will check it out, thanks.
> 
> How does titering work, if I wanted to do that now instead of the shots?
> 
> Are vets receptive to titering vs. shots?


Well depends on the vet.

titering is blood work that measures the antibodies. There are ratio's - I believe rabies is 1:5...I have holistuc vet book that ref's a story of a dog who's antibody (rabies) was 1:64,000...he likened it to a nuclear explosion going on in the dog....so as long as they fall at the ratio or above they have immunity and no need to vaccinate.


----------



## Jax08

Cheerful1 said:


> How does titering work, if I wanted to do that now instead of the shots?
> 
> Are vets receptive to titering vs. shots?


First, in NYS, you can get an exemption for Rabies for an immune depressed dog. The vet that did the titers for Jax told me it's not hard to justify an immune suppressed dog as most are anyways. Second, only rabies is required by law in the United States. If you titer and find out the immunity is good, then why vaccinate again?

Some vets are receptive to titering vs. shots...some aren't. That is a discussion to have with your vet while holding a copy of Dr. Dodds research and the AAHA guidelines whose testing has shown long term immunity to vaccines.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

SOOOOO glad you are looking into this for yourself!
From the expert, Dr. Ronald Schultz: "A practice that was started many years ago and that *lacks scientific validity or verification* is annual revaccinations. *Almost without exception there is no immunologic requirement for annual revaccination. *Immunity to viruses persists *for years or for the life of the animal*. Successful vaccination to most bacterial pathogens produces an immunologic memory that remains for years, allowing an animal to develop a protective anamnestic (secondary) response when exposed to virulent organisms. Only the immune response to toxins requires boosters (e.g. tetanus toxin booster, in humans, is recommended once every 7-10 years), and no toxin vaccines are currently used for dogs and cats. Furthermore, revaccination with most viral vaccines fails to stimulate an anamnestic (secondary) response as a result of interference by existing antibody (similar to maternal antibody interference). *The practice of annual vaccination in our opinion should be considered of questionable efficacy *unlessit is used as a mechanism to provide an annual physical examination or is required by law (i.e., certain states require annual revaccination for rabies)."
“Furthermore, we have found that annual revaccination, with the vaccines that provide long term immunity, *provides no demonstrable benefit and may increase the risk for adverse reactions.”*
*Unless a conventional vet has done HIS homework by reading new studies by Dodds/Schultz and others......how can HE make an educated decision????*
*Jissss sayin! 
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## msvette2u

> “Furthermore, we have found that *annual* revaccination,


The research we've done indicates every 3 year vaccines using only core vaccines is quite adequate and safe. 

Community Practice Vaccination Protocols from the College of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## GatorBytes

And yet....that is still a guidline and NOT a requirement.

Titers provide the info to determine "requirement"...a vaccine is not like time released cold medicine. There is no internal clock that says the vaccine has run out....1 year, 3 year, 10 years...where does it go - do they pee it out?

You cannot catch the same virus twice. That is why flu shots change every year or so they imply - as for that...I do not know how they can determine in advance how the strain is going to mutate every year just in time for flu seaon and what it's going to be (unless it's being created)....(hoax perhaps?) - never had one, never will - never get the flu...The last time I had a cold was 5 yrs ago, and prior to that over 10 yrs. I have felt the early symptoms and questioned - uh oh, am I actually going to get a cold, thinking the next day I will wake up with one...Nope. Guess my immune system just knocks it out of the park


----------



## Jax08

msvette2u said:


> The research we've done indicates every 3 year vaccines using only core vaccines is quite adequate and safe.
> 
> Community Practice Vaccination Protocols from the College of Veterinary Medicine


AAHA guidelines, newly released this year have shown that immunity lasts 5 - 7 yrs and longer. Which is an increase from 2006 guidelines of 3 years. And they only recommend boosters for Parvo and Distemper.

http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/CanineVaccineGuidelines.pdf

This is a major veterinarian organization coming out with these studies and people should be demanding to know why their vets are not following these. Many of our vets in the area still vaccinate yearly because "they aren't members of AAHA" as if that negates scientific studies.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Study findings from Dr. Dodds and Dr. Schultz:
*Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Vaccines:*
Distemper- 7 years by challenge/15 years by serology
Parvovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology
Adenovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 9 years by serology
Canine rabies – 3 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology
WDJ explanation from Schultz Seminar:

•	*Duration of immunity*
Duration of immunity is the length of time an animal is protected from a disease.
•	*Serological study, challenge study*
A serological study measures the animal’s antibody levels (titer) against a specific virus or agent. In very simple terms, a challenge study is one in which animals are injected or “challenged” with the infectious agent, post-vaccination, and observed for signs of disease.
•	*Antibody titers*
A titer is a measurement of antibody to a specific virus (or other antigen). The antibody is in the liquid portion of blood. With parvo, distemper, and adenovirus titers, the presence of any measurable antibody shows protection in vaccinated dogs older than 16 weeks of age. The positive antibody test result is fairly straightforward; it shows you don’t have to revaccinate for these viruses. A negative antibody test result shows you need to vaccinate or revaccinate.
*What is titer testing?*A _titer_ test (pronounced TIGHT er) is a laboratory test measuring the existence and level of antibodies to disease in blood. Antibodies are produced when an antigen (like a virus or bacteria) provokes a response from the immune system. This response can come from natural exposure or from vaccination. (Note: titering is also called serum vaccine antibody titering and serologic vaccine titering.)
*How is the test performed? *Your test result will have an explanation of what your pet’s test result means. But if you want to know more, here’s the test in a nutshell: First, one mL of blood is drawn. The sample is then diluted. Titer levels, expressed as ratios, indicate how many times blood can be diluted before no antibodies are detected. If blood can be diluted a 1000 times and still show antibodies, the ratio would be 1:1000. This is a “strong” titer. A titer of 1:2 would be weak.
Red print: Blood Test for Dogs to Test Immunity; Don't Over-Vaccinate! | Truth4Dogs


----------



## GatorBytes

Lepto for thought...

Dogs Naturally Magazine Read This Before You Vaccinate For Lepto


----------



## BMWHillbilly

No. I get the initial series of puppy shots, initial rabies at one year and any residual vacs before two years of age and that's it. I dont believe in immunizations annually, only rabies at 3 yr intervals (by law) and I'm not so sure that is even needed. I understand rabies and all the other initial vacs are still effective after 7-9 years. You dont see us getting vaccinated annually. Hmmmm..makes ya think.


----------



## GatorBytes

*Types of Damage Found*

The authors state that they found the following types of tissue damage:

Diffuse membranous (wire-loop) glomerulonephritis in the kidney.
Proliferative glomerulonephritis in the kidney.
Infiltration of plasma cells around hepatic bile ducts.
Enlarged lymphoid follicles with marked germinal center in the spleen.
Occasional lymphocyte infiltration into the salivary glands.
Lymphoid cell infiltration into the thyroid
Perivascular infiltration of neutrophils and macrophages into the skin dermis of the auricle.
Positive lupus band test.
Noting the above...what are our dogs suffering from...kidney issues, hemagiosarcoma, hypothyroidism, "allergic" skin diseases/eruptions/infections and diarrhea/digestive issues (bile ducts/liver)...Lupus auto-immune disease that in humans is called the disease with many faces.

Summary

Vaccinations Inevitably Cause Autoimmune Diseases: PLoS Study | Gaia Health

Study found in the link above
PLOS ONE: Self-Organized Criticality Theory of Autoimmunity


----------



## kbella999

I'm trying to learn about what is really needed and when for my dogs. I found this video that you might find interesting also. The Truth About Pet Vaccinations | Part 1 Sorry if this has been posted before.


----------



## Olivers mama

For every "scientific study" that comes up with 1 set of results, there is at least 1 other study that comes up with an opposing set of results.

Rabies has to be given every 3 years, because it's "the law" (whoopie). Kennel cough must be given if you have to board your dog. My previous employer (a vet in whom I place a LOT of trust) vaccinates his own dogs every 3 years. So that's what we do - Ziva got her shots right after we adopted her 2 years ago (I ignored the paperwork from the Rescue...since they lied about so many other things...) She's had only Kennel cough vacc since that time, because we've had to board her twice.

If you want to compare human vaccs & dogs - look no further than the ANNUAL flu & pneumonia shots the government wants us to have. I've never had either. Even now, when the docs say I should, because of my depressed immune system, due to repeated chemo - I won't. Call it my Aires stubbornness. IMO, it's a racket - just like I think cancer treatment is. If they can charge $15 K *per treatment*, well heck - no incentive there to find a cure, huh?! IMO - no lectures, please! 

Our 4 housecats: 3 are 100% indoor cats. The 4th - Oliver - is out with me on a leash periodically. Never ecposed to other cats or their droppings. So they don't get annual vaccs either. Every 3 years, just like the dog. It's an adventure taking 4 cats + 1 goofy GSD to the vet every 3 years for shots! (Obviously, more often if medical treatment is necessary...)


----------



## donna.cerabone

Have seen the effects of corona and parvo viruses in pups and older dogs, I'd rather not pass up giving immunizations. Perhaps the ill effects such as the spike in autoimmune conditions that were mentioned may have environmental causes? How about what we feed? The commercial dog feeds are made with animals that are not for human consumption. Having seen dead cattle lying in a field for days before the dog feed guys came to pick them up, I wonder about quality. A city pound operator also showed me the dumpster where dogs and cats that he had to kill were stored until the feed guys came to get them. Thats how the outbreak of prion disease (Mad Cow) broke out in Great Britian, right? This may not be an industry wide practice. But, antibiotics and steroids are present and are a factor. I'll take my chances with immunizations.


----------



## TommyB681

I believe it is important for the dog to be vaccinated, although some of them may seem unlikely, you never know what something can transmit to your dog.


----------



## Brava

Yes we do. Over the years I've owned 6 GSD's and healthy and all vaccinated.


----------



## Smoke

*Vaccines*

I vaccinate my puppies up to the adult shots then only titers after that. over vaccination has been linked to many autoimmune problems - allergies, temperament problems, tumors, etc. Only if their immunity proves to be low do I give additional vaccinations - most vaccines are good for lifetime or at least 7 - 10 years.


----------



## RowdyDogs

I do puppy vaccinations and lifetime rabies shots on schedule according to recommendations (or laws in the case of rabies). For non-rabies shots with my adult dogs, I talk to my vet about risk (both of the vaccine and of exposure to the disease), do titers, and then come up with a plan for each individual.

I'm a huge fan of vaccines, but I do think we over-vaccinate our pets, largely because with many vaccines we just don't have that much research into how long they are effective. And while I would rather be safe than sorry, I also think that prompting an immune system response like that yearly for the lifetime of the animal is likely to have some effect. Plus, I've had a few animals over the years have a serious reaction to an individual shot, so for that risk alone I'd prefer to minimize the amount of vaccinations my pets get while still ensuring their health and safety.


----------



## gsdlover91

Berlin is MY first dog, that i'm responsible for in regards to financially. I did give him all rounds of puppy vaccinations (only the required though) and rabies. I am required by law in IL to get the rabies yearly, and I will get his other vac. done again when he is a year - after that I might titer.


----------



## mkfisher

I'd like to always think I can put the health of my furkid as high of a priority as my own. I plan to get all of his shots, as well as to keep up his heartworm/parasite/flea medicine each month, and routine exams. God willing, I will be able to do right by Max. He has no voice and looks to me to take care of him. I will try my very best.


----------



## Chicagocanine

gsdlover91 said:


> Berlin is MY first dog, that i'm responsible for in regards to financially. I did give him all rounds of puppy vaccinations (only the required though) and rabies. I am required by law in IL to get the rabies yearly, and I will get his other vac. done again when he is a year - after that I might titer.


Actually, in Illinois, they do accept the 3 year rabies vaccination, as long as the dog is over a year old.

Here is the relevant law:
http://www.agr.state.il.us/Laws/Regs/AnimalActReg.pdf


----------



## volcano

In crook county its every year for rabies. And you need about a 7 way shot series to enter any dog park or boarding facility. I may be off but from what ive read there was 24 cases of rabies in the country and i think that was in a very long period like 20 years. Our local dog parks and any training in crook requires unnessecary shots. It doesnt make sense to give most dogs kennel cough shots, the shot itself is ineffective, and the illness is no big deal once beyond puppy. And I saw a big poster for lepto at my vet, its in cook county and its from raccoons. 240 cases last year, and about 1 million dogs. Many who have a dumpster nearby where racoons frequent. Ill take those odds and avoid the dangerous shot. Im doing the 3 way dap series and then a rabies. Im gonna do hertguard and thinking ill do a drug resistance test as well. Screw the govt if they are misinformed and trying to tell me to do more.

Im curious- how much do the titer tests cost altogether?


----------



## x11

Olivers mama said:


> .
> 
> If you want to *compare human vaccs* & dogs - look no further than the ANNUAL flu & pneumonia shots the government wants us to have. I've never had either. Even now, when the docs say I should, because of my depressed immune system, due to repeated chemo - I won't. Call it my Aires stubbornness. IMO,* it's a racket* - *just* *like I think cancer treatment is.* If they can charge $15 K *per treatment*, well heck - no incentive there to find a cure, huh?! IMO - *no lectures*, please!


not a lecture but people that do not vaccinate just plain put the rest of the population at risk especially children, it is darn irresonsible and ignorant, only luck and the fact that most people are reasonable enough to vaccinate is what gives you any chance of survival at all, so thank us reasonable people that you can get away with it ...so far.

the quacks are the ones heading up the trendy anti-vacc campains on the internet, they are predators, they need to be put in jail for putting particularly children's lives at risk.

go look at the common killer diseases of history that are now effectively extinct and thank vaccinations, real medicine and real science.

cancer therapies are at best a treatment not a cure, the quacks from the alt med world promote conspiracy theories to prey on the scared and weak.

vaccs work over a whole population, individuals can differ but the stats put you way in front with correct vaccs, antibiotic treatments and conventioanl cancer treatments etc.


----------



## Faelan

We vaccinate our animals on schedule for the most part, sometimes I run a month or two behind. My dogs have never had a kennel cough vaccine (Faelan might have at the shelter?), but they have never been boarded or to doggie day care so I have never seen the need for it. However I agree with Olivers mama when she said:



> If you want to compare human vaccs & dogs - look no further than the ANNUAL flu & pneumonia shots the government wants us to have. I've never had either


My kids and I have never had a flu or pneumonia shot and never had a problem. My husband however is required to have the flu shot and every year right afterward he gets really, really sick. In the last 5 years he has had pneumonia twice and the flu every year...hmmmm.


----------



## Faelan

> not a lecture but people that do not vaccinate just plain put the rest of the population at risk


The flu shot is not a necessary vaccination imo. If it were there wouldn't be so many Dr.'s who are generally okay with someone not getting one and schools would be requiring it as they do regular vaccinations.


----------



## Chicagocanine

This is the relevent Cook County ordinance section about rabies:


> Sec. 10-41. - Rabies vaccination.
> 
> (a)
> Every owner, except animal shelters, animal impounding facilities, and laboratory animal facilities, of a dog, cat or ferret four months or more of age shall cause such animal to be inoculated with a rabies vaccine by a licensed veterinarian *at such intervals as approved by the State Department of Agriculture*. The rabies vaccine shall be licensed by the United States Department of Agriculture and approved by the State Department of Agriculture.


This is the state code relevent section about rabies vacc. immunity:


> c) Dogs required to be vaccinated against rabies as specified in Section 8 of the Animal Control Act shall be revaccinated within the time period specified for the particular vaccine administered, EXCEPT that dogs initially vaccinated when less than 1 year of age shall be revaccinated 1 year after the initial vaccination. Thus, *when an animal rabies vaccine recognized as conveying a 3-year immunity is administered to a dog which is at least 1 year of age at the time of vaccination, that vaccination shall be recognized for a period of 3 years*. If, however, a dog is under 1 year of age at time of initial vaccination with a vaccine recognized as conveying a 3-year immunity, that vaccination will only be recognized for a period of 1 year.
> 
> d) The certificate of vaccination issued shall specify the recognized duration of immunity in accordance with the provisions of subsection (c) above.
> 
> e) When the vaccine manufacturer recommends that 2 doses of an animal rabies vaccine be administered at specific time intervals for initial immunization, a dog receiving such vaccine cannot be considered as officially vaccinated against rabies until it has received both injections AND the rabies vaccination certificate shall not be issued until the dog has received the second injection of the vaccine.



And for Chicago:


> 7-12-200 Rabies vaccination required.
> 
> Each owner of any dog, cat or ferret four months of age or older shall have the animal vaccinated against rabies by a licensed veterinarian of the owner's choice. Evidence of vaccination shall consist of a certificate signed and dated by the veterinarian. Type and brand of vaccine used shall be as approved by the Department of Agriculture of the State of Illinois. *Vaccination shall be required every three years* or at such other interval as required by the Department of Agriculture of the State of Illinois.
> 
> A current certificate of vaccination issued by a veterinarian licensed to practice in any other jurisdiction establishing vaccination with a vaccine approved by the Department of Agriculture of the State of Illinois, may be accepted by the executive director, or for the issuance of dog licenses, by the city clerk.


----------



## GSD mum

Faelan said:


> The flu shot is not a necessary vaccination imo. If it were there wouldn't be so many Dr.'s who are generally okay with someone not getting one and schools would be requiring it as they do regular vaccinations.


I agree. 

And this year it was admitted to only be 9% effective. 

I still have my cough and the first day I was sick was Feb 9th...


----------



## volcano

Street dogs the world round thrive sans vaccines. just look a few miles south to mexico. Im not saying to not vaccinate, but dont make it out like the only reason a dog lives without vaccines is because the caring people gave vaccines to the masses and people who dont are careless.


----------



## NancyJ

volcano said:


> Street dogs the world round thrive sans vaccines. just look a few miles south to mexico. Im not saying to not vaccinate, but dont make it out like the only reason a dog lives without vaccines is because the caring people gave vaccines to the masses and people who dont are careless.


Well that is a bit of survival of the fittest. Street dogs also died of disease ans starve to death. I would guess that kind of culling is better for the population at large (of course not necessarily for an individual dog) and, of course, street dogs don't tend to be purebred though over years they gravitated towards the same "type"


----------



## TAN+ZAK

Had a dog with IMT,which started 4 weeks after vaccination, so would rather not vaccinate but insurance company insists on it


----------



## northgashepherds

Unbridled Brunette said:


> You wouldn't happen to live in north Georgia would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a vet tech for two years and that was the exact kind of crap my boss would pull. My female labrador retriever had entropion (a genetic problem where the lower eyelid rolls inward and rubs against the eye). The idiot assured me he could fix it...instead he mutilated her face so badly she has had to go through FIVE reconstructive surgeries from a *competent* vet (sadly she will never be the same beautiful dog she was). Needless to say, I quit that job without notice.


Which vet was this in North Georgia?


----------



## Wolfie907

Sure do, and they are all healthy and happy, partly because they're vaccinated.


----------



## aphrodite

I get all the vaccinations required by law and then some. I'll usually research it beforehand and bring it up with the Vet if I feel like it applies to the way we live.


----------



## Greg123

I mostly stick to the rabies vaccine, others vaccines are only administered if my vet thinks the puppy is or will be liable to become afflicted by some problem in particular that can be prevented with vaccination.

When compared to other people I know who also have dogs them selfs and keep their vaccines, I notice my dogs usually last longer and live better, but that could because of other factors as well like food or care I put into them.


----------



## Greg123

Yes I keep both my dogs vaccinated at all times.
Actually around my place we have this nice lady, quite friendly actually, from the pet clinic that drives around the neighborhoods and checks if anyone wants to vaccinate their dogs or if they need some special care with their pets.
Once this last month she actually caught my dog when he ran from my sister's house, the fence door was open so if she didn't caught him who knows right.


----------



## bankerboards

It's a must to keep our dogs vaccinated at all times.


----------



## arycrest

volcano said:


> Street dogs the world round thrive sans vaccines. just look a few miles south to mexico. Im not saying to not vaccinate, but dont make it out like the only reason a dog lives without vaccines is because the caring people gave vaccines to the masses and people who dont are careless.


I got curious about street dogs "thriving", unfortunately I couldn't find much information such as what's the average lifespan of an unvaccinated street dog vs that of a vaccinated dog (regardless if it's a vaccinated house pet or a street dog), about diseases affecting street dogs, etc. 

I found the following information on Wikipedia which of course is always questionable. It only discusses rabies, but you have to assume that if rabies is epidemic among the street dogs (for example the statistics for India below), then perhaps you can "assume" that street dogs might also have high statistics for other canine diseases common to their areas but go unreported because they're not dangerous to the human population?

1. "Disease[edit] *Outbreaks of rabies are often traced to unvaccinated street dogs, one the most common carriers of the painful and often fatal disease.*"

2. "India[edit]
In India, the local landrace, known as the Indian pariah dog, has been estimated to have existed for perhaps 14,000 years or more. Part of the urban population consists of mongrels or mix-breeds–descended from pure-breed dogs that have been allowed to interbreed with pariahs. Urban India has two features which create and sustain street dog populations: Large amounts of exposed garbage, which provide an abundant source of food, and a huge population of slum and street-dwellers whose way of life includes keeping the dogs as free-roaming pets. For example, Mumbai has over 12 million human residents, of whom over half are slum-dwellers. At least 500 tons of garbage remain uncollected daily. *Therefore, conditions are perfect for supporting a particularly large population of stray dogs. India has the highest number of human rabies deaths in the world (estimated at 35,000 per annum).*"

Street dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

IMHO if this information is correct, it sure sounds to me like unvaccinated street dogs aren't all that healthy and that they pose quite a threat to man where they're allowed to roam without proper vaccinations.


----------



## blackshep

I do rabies, as it's law here, but the 3 year vaccine. I am seriously thinking about not doing other vaccines, or maybe once more when she's about 5.

This vid is about an hour long, but explains vaccines an the immune system really well. It's Dr Karen Becker with Dr Ronal Schultz, who is one of the world's leading immunology researchers. 

They recommend puppy vaccines, and core vaccine boosters at 1 year of age.


----------



## My5dogs

I do vacc's up to a year then rabies at a year and every 3 years required by law. As far as vacc's after the one year booster I am doing them every 2-3 years. They are due in 2014 for 3 year vaccs


----------



## ILoveMyGSDBanjo

I always get her vaccinated. She gets Rabies, Bordatella, and DA2PP.


----------



## Gretchen1

I keep all my dogs vaccinated, yearly boosters and rabies. I volunteer at a shelter and have seen what not vaccinating does. Once my dogs hit three I only do boosters every other year because I have been doing a lot of research on over vaccination.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Yes and yes, they get the yearly wellness exam and any boosters they need, but i have heard about the rabies only being needed once in there life time and i do not know if this is true i have not had a chance to really research it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Info:

*Canine Vaccination Protocol By Dr. Jean Dodds DVM (Vaccination Researcher)*

9 - 10 Weeks Old: Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Intervet Progard Puppy DPV, now renamed Nobivac DPV, when Merck and Intervet merged)

14 Weeks Old: Same as above

16 - 18 Weeks Old *(optional*): Same as above *(optional)*

20 weeks *or older*, if allowable by law: Rabies

1 Year Old: Distemper + Parvovirus,MLV (*optional = titer*)

1+ Years Old: Rabies, killed 3-year product (*give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster* )

*Dr. Ronald Schultz*, a veterinary immunologist at the forefront of vaccine research and chair of the University of Wisconsin’s Department of Pathobiological Sciences, outlines the DOI for the following vaccines: *Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Vaccines:*

Distemper- 7 years by challenge/15 years by serology
Parvovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology
Adenovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 9 years by serology
Canine rabies – 3 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology

Our 2 GSD's had ONLY 1 Parvo shot and 1 Distemper shot when they were pups. They are now 5 & 7 years old, are titered every year, and their numbers are high enough to cover 5 dogs! Proves Dr. Schultz's research! 
Also, if your dog has any type of health problems, like skin issues, EPI or more serious conditions, they can qualify for a "Rabies Exemption" in your state, if allowable there.

Moms


----------



## My5dogs

I could not find distemper and parvo only online. My vet does 5 way or 7 way. I got 4 way online although my breeder had only said the distemper/parvo. Anyone know where to get just those two??


----------



## My5dogs

Found it only trays of 25??


----------



## Cetan

Got the typical puppy shots, and the rabies as needed by our county (3 years).

I don't buy into the re-vaccination gimmick that some vets have pushed. It didn't take Schultz's research to convince me; after all, we all don't need re-vaccinations every year, do we?

I left one vet in the dust who started scheduling me for yearly vaccinations (she couldn't provide an adequate reason as to why this was needed) and wanted to neuter my boy at 6 months. The fancy Hill's Science Diet display should've been the giveaway...


----------



## alessandro

since 2004 my dogs vaccine protocol after initial vacs year 1 & 2 parainfluenza & leptospirosis, year 3 those plus parvo & a few weeks later rabies this continues throughout life so year 4 & 5 would be same as year 1 & 2 etc


----------



## michaelroll

I do a vaccination for my dog on a every year basis.


----------



## firestorm

I get boosters done for my dog and cat yearly. The dog is 3 yrs for rabies and the cat is every year for rabies.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Yes-puppy shots and then their boosters when needed.


----------



## Msmaria

Yes. My 1 year old and 6 year old gets yesrly. I started doing titers for my 15 year old shih tzu since she turned 10. Shes too old to bog down with shots all the time now


----------



## Mister C

I vaccinated my last GSD per vet recommendations and she lived to a ripe old 16yrs.

As I prepare for a new pup I keep hearing about the no vaccination trend (or reduced vaccinations).

Where can I find reliable scientific research on this subject? 

On the human side of vaccines there seems to be a lot of....well...let's just call them people with differing opinions so as to not open that big can of worms.


----------



## Carriesue

I follow Dr. dodds vaccination protocol, I don't believe in not vaccinating but I do believe in OVER vaccinating. I do all the puppy shots plus one year but I do not do annual vaccs, only titer and I do the 3 year rabies because it's required by law. But research is showing that they do not need annual vaccs or rabies every 3 years... I also heard there's some research being done to hopefully get the laws changed to I think rabies ever 7 years? Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

Mister C said:


> Where can I find reliable scientific research on this subject?


 Where is the *scientific* research that it is needed every year?

Science is in the blood work called titers...if there are antibodies present, then there is NO need to vaccinate.

Dr. Shultz is an immunologist researcher and has done studies - it is b/c of his work that AVMA HAS CHANGED THE VACCINE PROTOCAL.

If your vet is still practicing yearly vaccines, then a new vet should be sourced out as their scrupulous practices are driven by the almighty $$$ and I personally would have doubts about anything they prescribe.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

GatorBytes said:


> Where is the *scientific* research that it is needed every year?
> 
> Science is in the blood work called titers...if there are antibodies present, then there is NO need to vaccinate.
> 
> Dr. Shultz is an immunologist researcher and has done studies - it is b/c of his work that AVMA HAS CHANGED THE VACCINE PROTOCAL.
> 
> If your vet is still practicing yearly vaccines, then a new vet should be sourced out as their scrupulous practices are driven by the almighty $$$ and I personally would have doubts about anything they prescribe.


THIS!
Ans also @ CarrieSue

These sites have a WEALTH of knowledge on vaccinations:Top Natural Holistic Dog Health Care Book: Multiple Award Winner
Shirley’s Wellness Café and inoculations: Pet vaccination warning. Severe adverse reaction to immunization

_*Inoculations Part 1 to 4 feature’s Dr. Karen Becker and Dr. Schultz*_.
Inoculations Part I 



 Inoculations Part 2 



 Inoculations Part 3 



 Inoculations Part 4 





*Vets On Vaccines:* Vets On Vaccines | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Mister C

Momto2GSDs said:


> THIS!
> Ans also @ CarrieSue
> 
> These sites have a WEALTH of knowledge on vaccinations:Top Natural Holistic Dog Health Care Book: Multiple Award Winner
> Shirley’s Wellness Café and inoculations: Pet vaccination warning. Severe adverse reaction to immunization
> 
> *Vets On Vaccines:* Vets On Vaccines | Dogs Naturally Magazine



Thanks very much Momto2GSDs. I have some reading to do. I'm interested in this subject and want to learn more.

Michael


----------



## blackshep

Momto2GSD's, I love that video series!!!

Vaccinating is very important, but it's about doing the shots at the right time, and you don't need to booster every year.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Michael & Blackshep: SOOoooo happy to hear you are considering the alternative scheduling! 

*Canine Vaccination Protocol By Dr. Jean Dodds DVM *(Vaccination Researcher)
*NOTE the OPTIONAL SHOTS*
9 - 10 Weeks Old: Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Intervet Progard Puppy DPV, now renamed Nobivac DPV, when Merck and Intervet merged)
14 Weeks Old: Same as above
16 - 18 Weeks Old *(optional*): Same as above *(optional)*
20 weeks *or older*, if allowable by law: Rabies
1 Year Old: Distemper + Parvovirus,MLV (is *optional = titer instead*)
1+ Years Old: Rabies, killed 3-year product (*give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster* if given )
Dr. Jean Dodds: Not recommended: Corona, Lymes, Leptospirosis, Boretella (only protects 2 of the possible 8 causes of kennel cough), Giardia. http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html 

Moms


----------



## blackshep

Dr Schultz says that Parvo and distemper have lifelong immunity though (the AVMA has published a journal saying something like 95% and 97% of dogs have immunity for 7+ years, which was the end of the challenge study, not that after 7 years they lose immunity), would you booster them anyway?

He also mentioned that in rare cases the dog does not respond to certain vaccines, but that if it didn't respond the first time, it's unlikely to respond to later vaccinations (for the same virus).

So my question is, are titers necessary? I guess what I'm concerned with is that they don't measure cell mediated immunity, so a negative titer doesn't mean your dog has no immunity. What do you do if your dog's titer is negative, if it doesn't necessarily mean your dog isn't protected?

This is where I'm confused.

Also, when and how often do you titer? I heard there are different titer tests, some more effective than others?

If your dog shows a positive titer test, is it really necessary to booster them again, even if at a later date, the titer is negative? Would they not have the cell mediated immunity? All a negative titer means is the body isn't actively fighting the virus, because it has told itself that the threat has been neutralized, not that it can't respond if challenged again.


----------



## Mocha

I did all the puppy shots, and rabies.

I then chose to also do bordetella and Lyme because we frequent the dog park and my area is loaded with ticks and many have been found to have Lyme disease. My vet at school tries to shove everything down your throat. My vet at home is calm, explains everything, and tells you if anything is necessary. Very honest, on several occasions talked me out of things that I *thought* were necessary and actually weren't. Made me happy to know not everyone is out for my money !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha

But, while we are sort of on the topic, does everyone do a monthly worm preventative ?

For example, I've been putting Revolution on Reagan every month since he was eight weeks. It's a worm/flea preventative. I recall seeing a thread where someone people said it was unnecessary medicine and only do it if they were diagnosed. 

Not to hijack the thread but sort of similar ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep

Mocha said:


> But, while we are sort of on the topic, does everyone do a monthly worm preventative ?
> 
> For example, I've been putting Revolution on Reagan every month since he was eight weeks. It's a worm/flea preventative. I recall seeing a thread where someone people said it was unnecessary medicine and only do it if they were diagnosed.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread but sort of similar ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I'm not sure about this one. I am in an area that gets fleas, but heartworm would be a lot more rare since I'm not in a warm climate.

With my horses, I do regular fecal checks and treat as required, but in the fall we deworm for tapes regardless, since they don't show on the fecal tests. But otherwise I have one horse who's fecal's have been clean for 3 years. 2 others are moderately susceptible, and the 4th is more susceptible, so she tends to need deworming more often.

For some reason, this does not transfer over to my dog. lol I tend to give the medication every other month though, and not until the summer when there's warm enough temps that the heartworm is able to start its lifecycle.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

blackshep said:


> Dr Schultz says that Parvo and distemper have lifelong immunity though (the AVMA has published a journal saying something like 95% and 97% of dogs have immunity for 7+ years, which was the end of the challenge study, not that after 7 years they lose immunity), would you booster them anyway?
> 
> He also mentioned that in rare cases the dog does not respond to certain vaccines, but that if it didn't respond the first time, it's unlikely to respond to later vaccinations (for the same virus).
> 
> So my question is, are titers necessary? I guess what I'm concerned with is that they don't measure cell mediated immunity, so a negative titer doesn't mean your dog has no immunity. What do you do if your dog's titer is negative, if it doesn't necessarily mean your dog isn't protected?
> 
> This is where I'm confused.
> 
> Also, when and how often do you titer? I heard there are different titer tests, some more effective than others?
> 
> If your dog shows a positive titer test, is it really necessary to booster them again, even if at a later date, the titer is negative? Would they not have the cell mediated immunity? All a negative titer means is the body isn't actively fighting the virus, because it has told itself that the threat has been neutralized, not that it can't respond if challenged again.


We saw our Holistic Vet today and I asked about the "positive/negative" titer response for you.
Answer: When taking titers, ask your vet to do IFA testing at Antech Labs or through Dr. Dodds. This test will give a "YES or NO" reading.

Here is Dr. Dodds form for this: http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/TEST_REQ_FORMandINSTRUCTIONS-2-12.pdf 

Personally, our dogs are titered every 12 to 16 months for Parvo and Distemper. We probably check it more often than most because our dogs only had One Parvo and One Distempter vaccination (Holistic vet in agreement of this) when they were around 16 weeks old. They are now 5 & 7 years old and even after only one vacc of each, they are still FULLY covered. Proves Schultz and Dodds research!  

BUT, like people, all dogs systems process things at different rates, so titers are important. For example, our female holds the Rabies antibodies so long, and her numbers are so extremely high, that our vet has had us give her homeopathic remedies a few times to combat the effects of it on her system. 

Here is another video interviewing Dr. Dodds on Titers: What Exactly Are Antibody Titers? | Types of Titer Tests

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## blackshep

It kind of helps, but do you get what I'm saying if I say that a negative titer does not mean your dog does not have immunity? It in all likelihood still has the memory cells to fight the virus (and I think this is the true immunity), so then do you revaccinate if they showed a positive titer previously, but is now negative?

If they had a response before, is there any reason to think they no longer have immunity just because the titer was negative?


----------



## zudnic

I do the required by law rabies. I cross the US/CDN border with my dogs frequently and you need it to enter the U.S.. I also have a large amount of cattle on my property. Sometimes the dogs get into cow manure. So I also do at least once the leptospirosis vaccine. If I had no cattle wouldn't do it, but with them, its a must.


----------



## LauraLamberth

I do what is required by law.


----------



## amburger16

Bear has been vaccinated for almost everything. I live in small-ish town with alot of people who like to recycle dogs and not take proper care of them.. Thats obviously everywhere.. But Belleville is a special kind of breeding ground for dirtbags (look it up). I have a moderately sized yard, but I still enjoy walking him and taking him on adventures so it is necessary I vaccinate him. Would rather pay for shots then the thousands to treat parvo, still with a high risk of death.


----------



## WateryTart

I vaccinate for pretty much everything. I wasn't originally going to do that, but when I really weighed the risk, I decided it was better to just go ahead and vaccinate. Case in point: the Lyme vaccine. Purely optional. We live in the upper Midwest and sometimes venture into wooded areas. I protect my dog with Frontline, but given the prevalence of deer ticks/Lyme in this region of the country, it seemed wise to also have her vaccinated for Lyme even though it doesn't sound like a super effective vaccine and even though we are in the city probably 90% of the time. If it offers some further protection, I'm okay with that.

If she ever has an adverse reaction to a vaccine, I'll work that out with my vet, but so far nothing.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger has been vaccinated for everything. 

We also did the Lyme vaccine since we had found 3 ticks on him in a week at one point (our house backs up to the woods).


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson

Thor and Bella get vaccinated for everything and is on Frontine Plus and Heartguard from March thru November each year. I give them a break from the Frontline and Heartguard in Dec, Jan, and Feb as I don't feel they need it in the freezing winter months.


----------



## sanlee

We vaccinate, but also have titers drawn.


----------



## Ajax & Harper

Yes. We're in Virginia. We give both our dogs rabies, Distemper/Parvo Combo, Bordetella, and Lepto vaccines. 

I will note that after they get the shots, once a year, they usually are sore, lethargic, and sometimes have diarrhea for a day or two. But then they're back to normal.


----------



## Ivanlotter

Vaccinated with booster every year. Also vaccinated for Rabies, most probably only necessary here in Africa. Will be giving her Bravecto for ticks and fleas when her growth stabilizes.


----------



## sebrench

Yes, we vaccinate. 

All three of my parents' fully vaccinated, adult dogs just got parvo, only one had to be hospitalized. The vet said they probably survived because they were previously vaccinated. There must be a particularly bad strain in our area. Asher had a month to go before his shots were out-of-date, but I had them done a little early. Parvo can survive in the environment for AGES...scary stuff.


----------



## annabirdie

yes, everything


----------



## dogsandbooks

Yes, we vaccinate. We had a dog die years ago (back in the 70s) of a condition that people now vaccinate dogs for and I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Mudypoz

My dogs are rescue dogs so they've all had at least one round of vaccinations, including rabies, but that's it. I don't vaccinate them at all, just titer every couple of years. None of them ever had to be re-vaccinated.

When I get my puppy I'd like to get him/her from a breeder who either vaccinate according to the Dodds protocol, or not at all. "One and done" works for me 

I've read a lot about adverse reactions (and even death) to the Nobivac-4 leptospirosis vaccine so that's something I'd never get for my dogs.

Maria


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Since I am a nurse and used to be a vet tech heck yes I vaccinate. I got wormer and the puppy shots from Tractor Supply. I also mix up my own Ivermectin heart worm preventative to give by mouth now that she is old enough. The only vaccine I did not give was the rabies vaccine, a vet did that as the law requires in this state. I don't think we need any boosters. Puppy shots are enough since puppies are so vulnerable. I also kept her away from other dogs and places they had been until she was fully vaccinated.


----------



## Thanos Stadium

Vaccinations are the way to go! If cost is a factor in your vaccination decision, I guess it would be best to only get the most prevalent vaccinations. I always get rabies vaccination because my house next to a lot of open land so we do get a few critters around the yard (my dog has been skunked before) but if you live in a big city I see why you would't need it. I have never heard of vaccines giving your dog the disease they vaccinate for, so for that reason I say its better safe than sorry.


----------



## sarcroth

I vaccinate puppies and adults according to my veterinarian's advice based on the puppy's health. If the puppy/adult has any sort of immune condition or is prone to illness we do not vaccinate according to regular schedule (I do the same for my cats as I adopt/foster FHV+ cats). I only do 3 year Rabies vaccinations for all ages of dogs (actually most vets in my state only do 3 year Rabies vaccs except for shot clinics). After my dogs reach a certain age (generally what would be considered senior) my vet and I only do titers for vaccinations, including for Rabies, or skip certain vaccinations altogether. We also only vaccinate for what is required for our particular area, which means no Lepto vaccines as that is not a disease prevalent in our area. We only do Bordetella vaccines for puppies and young adults and/or if we are boarding, doing daycare, or for our Search & Rescue dogs or any dogs that may be around other dogs with an unknown history of vaccination or health.


----------



## scuba_bob

I did all the puppy first year shots, but now I titer test yearly and the results always come back good and no booster is needed. If your vaccinating yearly you should maybe get another opinion on that... vets like any other business is a business and spraying/neutering and vaccines make up a massive part of their business, yet there's been some interesting development about what neutering does to a dog if done early and that we over vaccinate our dogs.


----------



## Lilian Meyer

Yes, unless there are serious risks involved. We were told the heartworm injections could have adverse affects, and it lasts for a year so it could make ger very sick if her body didn't like it. So we went for the pill option instead, once a month, but we might go for the injection starting next year since she hasn't reacted badly to the medication.


----------



## DJGinger

Yes, not all the newest prototype vaccines, but all the standard vaccines as they grow to adulthood(Rabies, Distemper, Parvo and Kennel Cough)


----------



## kimbale

Yes, I do all the standard vaccinations as well as the lime disease vaccine since I hike and camp quite a bit with my dogs. I've never seen a bad reaction in any of my dogs, however I do make sure that the vaccinations are spaced out and not overloading the system all at once.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## car2ner

Drs Foster and Smith have a wealth of information about vaccinations. They do sell vac but the articles are not all butterflies and rainbows. They are vary honest on what vacs can / can't / may do.
goo.gl/jLPQ9A

My dogs got all their core shots. My vet likes to space out puppy shots a bit more than some others do. I get the boosters for lyme and lepto but in the spring time since their efficacy drops off over time. I don't get bordetella or a dog flu shot because we don't spend much time in close contact with other dogs. Rabies is required by law and our sport club.


----------



## AustinIllini

I love my animals and I don't want them to be uncomfortable. I give them literally every shot on the planet. We make a goal for our dogs to be well socialized and to participate in play and other activities with other dogs and humans. Rabies, bordatella, all of it. 

We've had one dog get bordatella and the poor guy was miserable.


----------



## isabellamor

I feel like it is necessary for a dog to get vaccinated. 
My puppy got his first shot last week, and the vet told me that he should undergo vaccination every three years.


----------



## Lexie’s mom

After the puppy shots no, do titers. Rabies only when i have to.


----------



## xthine

Josie received all core puppy vaccinations her first year. Our breeder recommends checking titers so we plan on doing that next month (rabies, parvo and distemper) . Haven't had the vaccinate vs titer discussion with our vet though, but the plan is titer.


----------



## Lexie’s mom

I had to be very firm with vet technicians with dogs having cancer.. very old dogs., you show up and some resiptionist is asking about rabis shot.. you tell her that my dog might be PTS today.. she is still arguing.. we proceeded to the vet, never even had a question/problem with that.


----------



## Lexie’s mom

And I had a very bad experience, my dog was about to have a surgery on her leg and the receptionist is asking me about rabis shot. I was r u kidding me she is 12+ second surgery.., she looked at me funny. I got a dog after the surgery with rabies tag.


----------



## Lexie’s mom

The dog had to be PTS soon.. I keep wondering.. if the vaccine made it worse. They were about to convene to amputate her leg.


----------



## Lexie’s mom

Convince me


----------



## Dunkirk

My dog currently is on immune suppressant medication, so no he is not current with his shots, he can't be immunised while on the meds.


----------



## GSDchoice

I felt like the vet was pushing vaccines at us! 
Rabies (every 3 years, of course), but also bordetella, canine influenza, and lepto. 
I said yes, but I did feel like, wow, this is a lot of shots!
I am going to ask our vet about "titers".


----------



## MakoCheese

zeusandzena said:


> Do you vaccinate your dog/dogs?


Puppy shots and then the required ones. None of the other none sense they sell you.


----------



## coolgsd

Sure I vaccinate my dog. I don't give heartworm preventatives since we are all together and if there are mosquitos bothering any of us we use repellent of stay inside. For all of those who do not vaccinate - what do you think will happen? GSDs live around 12 years. Have you ever had a dog die of parvo, sick with lepto, sick with kennel cough, suffering from lyme? Next time you have a wound that involves a rusty, dirty nail tell them no thanks on the tetanus shot - I had one 20 years ago.


----------



## Roscoe618

My almost 9 month old gets vaccinated with everything that my vet recommends including Lymes vaccine shots (2 shots 4 weeks apart) in addition to his Bravecto meds for extra measure. We go hiking a lot and we have major tick issues here. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha

zeusandzena said:


> Do you vaccinate your dog/dogs?


I use the Jeanne Dodds recommendations. I only do puppy shots for most things always a rabies when required by the state and after 1.5 NO MORE SHOTS. One of my shepherds had seizures every time he got shots. So it ended there.
*Dr.* *Jean Dodds – Dog Vaccine Protocol*

9 – 10 weeks of age. Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV. ...
14 – 15 weeks of age. Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV.
18 weeks of age. Parvovirus only, MLV. ...
20 weeks or older, if allowable by law. Rabies – give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines. ...
1 year old. Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV. ...
1 year old.


----------



## wolfy dog

My pups don't get more than 2 Distemper and Parvo vaccinations after thaking them home from the breeders, who both have given them the 5-way at 8 weeks. Rabies at 6 months and the one-year booster. Then after 1.5 years only the titers will decide if they need vaccinations. Rabies titers are recognized by our county. Deja (6+) hasn't had any vaccination for 5 years.


----------



## Honey Maid

Yes, I vaccinate, up to a certain age. Titers, I need to do that. Thought it was a great idea to do the 'Rattlesnake' vaccine. What a HUGE mistake, I wouldn't recommend it to ANYONE. Go to a Rattlesnake Aversion class, we've taken our dogs to that class for several years now, usually takes just one class, maybe 2, and they usually catch on. My BC needs to go to a 3rd class, she's a sweet dog, but hasn't caught on as well as I'd hoped. Anyway, one of my dogs developed an autoimmune disease that attacked her brain and spinal cord, another of the dogs developed seizures. Low and behold............... The vet that administered the Rattlesnake vaccine suspected the vaccine in both cases. Never again!


----------



## IdunGSD

Yes she just received three year boosters
Update: Not anymore!


----------



## LadyTheAussieShep

No. Three out of my four dogs I have had have been extremely hurt or killed by their vaccinations. The one living dog got none. There’s just so much toxic crap in them, it’s not worth it I’d rather they get their immunity the old fashioned way and live.


----------



## Moxy

I get my dogs their rabies by law, but the only time we do vaccine boosters is when we are boarding them since the boarding facility requires them in compliance with state laws.


----------



## wolfy dog

Moxy said:


> I get my dogs their rabies by law, but the only time we do vaccine boosters is when we are boarding them since the boarding facility requires them in compliance with state laws.


Some boarding kennels may honor titers as well


----------

